# Super green pass, quarantena e FFP2. Regole dal 10 gennaio 2022.



## admin (30 Dicembre 2021)

*Corriere della Sera: Il 5 gennaio è la nuova data cerchiata in rosso per un ennesimo cambio delle regole.
Tra le altre cose, Draghi, Speranza e Brunetta spingono per obbligo vaccinale o estensione super green pass a ogni lavoratore.
Maggioranza in bilico sulle decisioni del 5 gennaio: si terrà conto anche delle alleanze e delle strategie per l'elezione del capo dello stato.*


Le nuove regole per fronteggiare la variante Omicron decise dal Governo e che entreranno in vigore dal prossimo 10 gennaio 2022:

- Servirà il super green pass per salire su autobus, treni e metro, per gli impianti sciistici di risalita, cerimonie di matrimoni, ristorazione all'aperto, psicine, sport di squadra e anche all'aperto, per i centri culturali e centri sociali ricreativi.

- Quarantena azzerata per chi è vaccinato da meno di quattro mesi e per chi ha fatto la terza dose. Chi è senza vaccino dovrà osservare una quarantena di 10 giorni e tampone o di 14 giorni senza tampone

- Prezzo calmierato per le mascherine FFP2

- Rimandata la decisione sul lockdown per i non vaccinati. Se ne riparlerà a gennaio, nel caso in cui i contatti continuassero a salire.

- Capienza ridotta al 50% negli stadi e al 30% nei palazzeti (se ne parla nella discussione dedicata NDR).

*FLAME E PROVOCAZIONI = BAN DEFINITIVO*


----------



## Milanforever26 (30 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Le nuove regole per fronteggiare la variante Omicron decise dal Governo e che entreranno in vigore dal prossimo 10 gennaio 2022:
> 
> - Servirà il super green pass per salire su autobus, treni e metro, per gli impianti sciistici di risalita, cerimonie di matrimoni, ristorazione all'aperto, psicine, sport di squadra e anche all'aperto, per i centri culturali e centri sociali ricreativi.
> 
> ...


È evidente che con questa variante visto l'alto numero di vaccinati il problema nr 1 rischia di diventare il blocco dei servizi essenziali o cmq della produzione x l'alto caso di contagi e quarantene preventive.. Non so nemmeno più quanta gente conosco che è a casa paticamente senza alcun sintomo.. Così si rischia il caos,


----------



## Andris (30 Dicembre 2021)

l'ex vendoliano, poi confluito in mamma pd, non ci sta

affari europei invece che italiani, mai partito fu più azzeccato di questo

su M5S contrario non fiata...



>


----------



## mil77 (30 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Le nuove regole per fronteggiare la variante Omicron decise dal Governo e che entreranno in vigore dal prossimo 10 gennaio 2022:
> 
> - Servirà il super green pass per salire su autobus, treni e metro, per gli impianti sciistici di risalita, cerimonie di matrimoni, ristorazione all'aperto, psicine, sport di squadra e anche all'aperto, per i centri culturali e centri sociali ricreativi.
> 
> ...


Quindi i calciatori non vaccinati non potranno più giocare...


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (30 Dicembre 2021)

quindi un obbligo mascherato mica poi tanto in puro stile mafioso
Sono sempre più convinto che in realtà non gli importi la vaccinazione universale ma solamente un capro espiatorio su cui scaricare le colpe della situazione attuale e oso dire in cui si sono andati a cacciare .....caos tamponi eccessivo allarmismo regole inapplicabili e chi più ne ha più ne metta
Sono curioso di vedere come va a finire


----------



## Andris (30 Dicembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> È evidente che con questa variante visto l'alto numero di vaccinati il problema nr 1 rischia di diventare il blocco dei servizi essenziali o cmq della produzione x l'alto caso di contagi e quarantene preventive.. Non so nemmeno più quanta gente conosco che è a casa paticamente senza alcun sintomo.. Così si rischia il caos,


anche io conosco molti cosiddetti no vax costretti agli straordinari per supplire ai colleghi sì vax in quarantena.
purtroppo tocca accollarsi il destino italiano sulle spalle, del resto sono gli unici sicuri di essere privi del covid
dal 1 febbraio con il green pass a sei mesi potrebbe cambiare la situazione per i sì vax, ad oggi ancora vivono di rendita per un vaccino fatto nove mesi fa cosa che grida vendetta solo a pensarci con una malattia che cambia ogni settimana


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Le nuove regole per fronteggiare la variante Omicron decise dal Governo e che entreranno in vigore dal prossimo 10 gennaio 2022:
> 
> - Servirà il super green pass per salire su autobus, treni e metro, per gli impianti sciistici di risalita, cerimonie di matrimoni, ristorazione all'aperto, psicine, sport di squadra e anche all'aperto, per i centri culturali e centri sociali ricreativi.
> 
> ...



Tutte decisioni a caso che cambieranno ancora tra qualche giorno.


----------



## Clarenzio (30 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Le nuove regole per fronteggiare la variante Omicron decise dal Governo e che entreranno in vigore dal prossimo 10 gennaio 2022:
> 
> - Servirà il super green pass per salire su autobus, treni e metro, per gli impianti sciistici di risalita, cerimonie di matrimoni, ristorazione all'aperto, psicine, sport di squadra e anche all'aperto, per i centri culturali e centri sociali ricreativi.
> 
> ...



Ma sto supergreenpass quanto dura, scusate ma non ci capisco più niente. 5 o 6 mesi? Io sono a 4 e mezzo dalla seconda e ho necessità di prendere la metro, trovo surreale questa situazione...


----------



## Blu71 (30 Dicembre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Tutte decisioni a caso che cambieranno ancora tra qualche giorno.



Non prevedo nulla di buono.


----------



## Wetter (30 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Le nuove regole per fronteggiare la variante Omicron decise dal Governo e che entreranno in vigore dal prossimo 10 gennaio 2022:
> 
> - Servirà il super green pass per salire su autobus, treni e metro, per gli impianti sciistici di risalita, cerimonie di matrimoni, ristorazione all'aperto, psicine, sport di squadra e anche all'aperto, per i centri culturali e centri sociali ricreativi.
> 
> ...


Finalmente una saggia decisione a favore di chi si è fatto 3 dosi di vaccino e crede nella scienza. E' giusto iniziare a considerare il Covid una malattia diversa rispetto a quella che abbiamo imparato a conoscere a Marzo 2020.


----------



## Andris (30 Dicembre 2021)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Ma sto supergreenpass quanto dura, scusate ma non ci capisco più niente. 5 o 6 mesi? Io sono a 4 e mezzo dalla seconda e ho necessità di prendere la metro, trovo surreale questa situazione...


dai 1 febbraio sei mesi


----------



## KILPIN_91 (30 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Le nuove regole per fronteggiare la variante Omicron decise dal Governo e che entreranno in vigore dal prossimo 10 gennaio 2022:
> 
> - Servirà il super green pass per salire su autobus, treni e metro, per gli impianti sciistici di risalita, cerimonie di matrimoni, ristorazione all'aperto, psicine, sport di squadra e anche all'aperto, per i centri culturali e centri sociali ricreativi.
> 
> ...


che poi a cosa serve ridurre la capienza negli stadi e palazzetti?? cioè,o la porti a zero,o niente,dal momento che nessuno rispetta distanze e mascherine ecc...è una caxxata


----------



## KILPIN_91 (30 Dicembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> dai 1 febbraio sei mesi


comunque è un circo completo qui in italia,sto governo è il peggiore della storia della repubblica


----------



## Andris (30 Dicembre 2021)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> che poi a cosa serve ridurre la capienza negli stadi e palazzetti?? cioè,o la porti a zero,o niente,dal momento che nessuno rispetta distanze e mascherine ecc...è una caxxata


in curva a scacchiera con ffp2 
spadafora, hai compagnia...


----------



## Andris (30 Dicembre 2021)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> comunque è un circo completo qui in italia,sto governo è il peggiore della storia della repubblica


per te è il peggiore, per brunetta "10 mesi di esperienza esaltante"


----------



## Clarenzio (30 Dicembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> dai 1 febbraio sei mesi


In pratica mi costringono a richiedere la terza dose dopo capodanno, visto che non posso prevedere quanto mi faranno attendere... non posso permettermi di vivere fuori dal mondo senza metro o treni, sono obbligato a farmi trapanare ancora, nonostante non esistono dati credibili che confermino la bontà della dose booster dopo 6 mesi.


----------



## Andris (30 Dicembre 2021)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> In pratica mi costringono a richiedere la terza dose dopo capodanno, visto che non posso prevedere quanto mi faranno attendere... non posso permettermi di vivere fuori dal mondo senza metro o treni, sono obbligato a farmi trapanare ancora, nonostante non esistono dati credibili che confermino la bontà della dose booster dopo 6 mesi.


se il green pass resterà a sei mesi entro la fine dell'estate, cosa su cui non metterei ad oggi la mano sul fuoco, chi si vaccina entro metà febbraio ed ha le ferie da ferragosto in poi non potrà stare in pace perchè sarà scaduto il certificato.
e sappiamo come gli italiani ci tengano alle ferie, oltre che alle feste comandate.
in pratica condannano alla terza dose in sei mesi chi verrà preso per ultimo
tutto ciò con vaccini che, per stessa ammissione dei produttori, non sono specifici per le nuove varianti ergo meno efficaci


----------



## Clarenzio (30 Dicembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> in curva a scacchiera con ffp2
> spadafora, hai compagnia...


 Qualcuno è andato recentemente al cinema o a teatro? Sono vuoti, non capisco l'utilità della ffp2.
Due settimane fa ero andato a vedere Ghostbuster ed eravamo solo *in 2 dentro la sala*... In totale quella sera ci saranno stati 30-40 spettatori su 5-6 sale, si poteva stare anche senza chirurgica visto che eravamo tutti distanziatissimi


----------



## gabri65 (30 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Le nuove regole per fronteggiare la variante Omicron decise dal Governo e che entreranno in vigore dal prossimo 10 gennaio 2022:
> 
> - Servirà il super green pass per salire su autobus, treni e metro, per gli impianti sciistici di risalita, cerimonie di matrimoni, ristorazione all'aperto, psicine, sport di squadra e anche all'aperto, per i centri culturali e centri sociali ricreativi.
> 
> ...



Non si potenziano i mezzi di trasporto, si potenzia il super-fesso-pass.

Che i codardi itagliani non abbiano il coraggio nemmeno di fiatare è veramente una cosa da vergognarsi anche coi vermi di fogna.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (30 Dicembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> se il green pass resterà a sei mesi entro la fine dell'estate, cosa su cui non metterei ad oggi la mano sul fuoco, chi si vaccina entro metà febbraio ed ha le ferie da ferragosto in poi non potrà stare in pace perchè sarà scaduto il certificato.
> e sappiamo come gli italiani ci tengano alle ferie, oltre che alle feste comandate.
> in pratica condannano alla terza dose in sei mesi chi verrà preso per ultimo
> tutto ciò con vaccini che, per stessa ammissione dei produttori, non sono specifici per le nuove varianti ergo meno efficaci


il giochino è chiarissimo,sta storia del greencazz è una buffonata epocale,davvero a me questi qui scatenano l'odio. e non sono un novax,anzi,se c'è da prendere contromisure contro una malattia sono favorevole,ma c'è un limite a tutto però


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (30 Dicembre 2021)

Se non allungano lo stato di emergenza a mio avviso spariranno anche le restrizioni perche sarebbero passibili di un infinità di ricorsi e vista la tempra dei nostri governanti dubito abbiano il coraggio di mantenerle


----------



## Andris (30 Dicembre 2021)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Qualcuno è andato recentemente al cinema o a teatro? Sono vuoti, non capisco l'utilità della ffp2.
> Due settimane fa ero andato a vedere Ghostbuster ed eravamo solo *in 2 dentro la sala*... In totale quella sera ci saranno stati 30-40 spettatori su 5-6 sale, si poteva stare anche senza chirurgica visto che eravamo tutti distanziatissimi


sì sì sono ormai morti e vivono con i rimborsi-finanziamenti pubblici sostanzialmente, già prima erano in decadenza in realtà ma con il covid dalla seconda ondata proprio mazzata definitiva
io vado sempre al cinema e ho seguito tutto l'iter delle pagliacciate, tipo autunno 2020 (prima della nuova chiusura a fine ottobre) si andava senza mascherina in sala mentre nel 2021 mascherina pure in sala.
prima si mangiava, poi no.
le sale erano vuote, ma "green pass per aumentare la capienza" senza attinenza alla realtà
il covid era sempre quello ma loro inventavano *********...

un rigurgito di orgoglio nell'ipotesi di tamponi ai vaccinati...tipo in coma quando muovi gli occhi o le dita, ma sei morto


netflix invece aumenta l'abbonamento di due euro e la gente è felice così.


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (30 Dicembre 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Non si potenziano i mezzi di trasporto, si potenzia il super-fesso-pass.
> 
> Che i codardi itagliani non abbiano il coraggio nemmeno di fiatare è veramente una cosa da vergognarsi anche coi vermi di fogna.


Il problema o la fortuna é che l italiano medio è ancora in una situazione di relativo benessere e non se la sente di andare a compromettere la situazione sua e della propria famiglia quando con qualche escamotage diciamo all italiana riesce ancora a cavarsela in questa situazione anche se per dirla tutta il prurito alle mani diventa sempre più insistente


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (30 Dicembre 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Non si potenziano i mezzi di trasporto, si potenzia il super-fesso-pass.
> 
> *Che i codardi itagliani non abbiano il coraggio nemmeno di fiatare è veramente una cosa da vergognarsi anche coi vermi di fogna.*



Avevi qualche dubbio a riguardo ?


----------



## mil77 (30 Dicembre 2021)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Ma sto supergreenpass quanto dura, scusate ma non ci capisco più niente. 5 o 6 mesi? Io sono a 4 e mezzo dalla seconda e ho necessità di prendere la metro, trovo surreale questa situazione...


È scritto sul tuo green pass o 6 o 9 mesi. Se fai la terza dose dopo il primo febbraio altri 6 mesi. Se fai la terza dose prima 9 mesi dal giorno che la fai


----------



## mil77 (30 Dicembre 2021)

ROSSO NERO 70 ha scritto:


> Se non allungano lo stato di emergenza a mio avviso spariranno anche le restrizioni perche sarebbero passibili di un infinità di ricorsi e vista la tempra dei nostri governanti dubito abbiano il coraggio di mantenerle


Lo stato di emergenza è già stato prolungato fino al 31 marzo. Difatti queste nuove norme valgono fino al 31 marzo


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (30 Dicembre 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Lo stato di emergenza è già stato prolungato fino al 31 marzo. Difatti queste nuove norme valgono fino al 31 marzo


Lo so mi sono forse espresso male dando per sottinteso un ulteriore allungamento dello stato di emergenza


----------



## willcoyote85 (30 Dicembre 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Quindi i calciatori non vaccinati non potranno più giocare...


ottima deduzione.
grossi guai a casa milan.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (30 Dicembre 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Quindi i calciatori non vaccinati non potranno più giocare...



Potranno sempre recarsi dal dottore di Pippo Franco e farsi rilasciare un GP falso come tutti gli altri sportivi/attori/politici che non sono stati beccati.
Si parlava di centinaia di nomi,nomi anche altisonanti,poi l'unico spiattellato in tv/giornali è stato solo il povero Pippo Franco


----------



## willcoyote85 (30 Dicembre 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> È scritto sul tuo green pass o 6 o 9 mesi. Se fai la terza dose dopo il primo febbraio altri 6 mesi. Se fai la terza dose prima 9 mesi dal giorno che la fai


da quel che ho capito sono 6 mesi dalla 2a dose.
anche se c'è scritto 9 mesi.
è stato ridotto appunto da 9 a 6 mesi qualche giorno fa.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (30 Dicembre 2021)

Su twitter è in trend lockdownsubito. 

Gente che vuole il lockdown... Sono dei pazzi scatenati


----------



## gabri65 (30 Dicembre 2021)

ROSSO NERO 70 ha scritto:


> Il problema o la fortuna é che l italiano medio è ancora in una situazione di relativo benessere e non se la sente di andare a compromettere la situazione sua e della propria famiglia quando con qualche escamotage diciamo all italiana riesce ancora a cavarsela in questa situazione anche se per dirla tutta il prurito alle mani diventa sempre più insistente



Infatti non siamo un paese coeso, siamo fondamentalmente un branco di opportunisti, approfittatori e piccoli uomini paurosi, pronti ad andare dietro al più forte. Chi è spavaldo e delinquente comanda. Poi certi soggetti mi sbattono in faccia tranquillamente che stanno pregando per far rinchiudere nelle case chi non è d'accordo col sistema, hai capito, fanno i nazisti con il prossimo inerme questi maledetti.

Odio i cugini d'oltralpe, ma avessimo 1/10 della loro combattività già le cose cambierebbero.



Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Avevi qualche dubbio a riguardo ?



Nessuno. Continuo stupidamente a discutere sperando di ricevere qualche segnale, ma niente, notte fonda. Va tutto bene, siamo in pole-position mondiale per la bravura dimostrata in questa pandemia.


----------



## hakaishin (30 Dicembre 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Non si potenziano i mezzi di trasporto, si potenzia il super-fesso-pass.
> 
> Che i codardi itagliani non abbiano il coraggio nemmeno di fiatare è veramente una cosa da vergognarsi anche coi vermi di fogna.


Si ma lo dice la shichenzahh no?


----------



## hakaishin (30 Dicembre 2021)

Wetter ha scritto:


> Finalmente una saggia decisione a favore di chi si è fatto 3 dosi di vaccino e crede nella scienza. E' giusto iniziare a considerare il Covid una malattia diversa rispetto a quella che abbiamo imparato a conoscere a Marzo 2020.


La scienza ne esce distrutta da sta pandemia ….


----------



## Walker (30 Dicembre 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> La scienza ne esce distrutta da sta pandemia ….


Non direi proprio.
Dopo vent'anni di studi pregressi i ricercatori sono riusciti a mettere a punto i primi vaccini ad uso umano con meccanismo d'azione mRNA in tempi brevi, con risorse umane ed economiche messe sul campo mai viste prima nella storia della scienza medica.
E questi presidi, pur con i loro limiti, hanno dato una mano fondamentale a limitare i danni della pandemia.
Ed al momento, in attesa dei farmaci curativi, sono l'unico modo che abbiamo per mettere i "bastoni tra le ruote" a questo maledetto virus.
Senza la campagna vaccinale non oso immaginare in quale situazione saremmo adesso.


----------



## vota DC (30 Dicembre 2021)

Ma che vuole dire quarantena azzerata? Una mia amica dopo la terza dose si è presa il covid e non ha sintomi, possono toglierle le quarantena?



Walker ha scritto:


> Non direi proprio.
> Dopo vent'anni di studi pregressi i ricercatori sono riusciti a mettere a punto i primi vaccini ad uso umano con meccanismo d'azione mRNA in tempi brevi, con risorse umane ed economiche messe sul campo mai viste prima nella storia della scienza medica.
> E questi presidi, pur con i loro limiti, hanno dato una mano fondamentale a limitare i danni della pandemia.
> Ed al momento, in attesa dei farmaci curativi, sono l'unico modo che abbiamo per mettere i "bastoni tra le ruote" a questo maledetto virus.
> Senza la campagna vaccinale non oso immaginare in quale situazione saremmo adesso.


In attesa di farmaci curativi, mi sono perso qualcosa? Israele aveva 800000 contagiati e 7000 morti prima che il vaccino fosse stato inventato. È roba itagliana quella di usare il vaccino senza integrare con farmaci come i produttori di vaccino stesso raccomandano.


----------



## danjr (30 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Le nuove regole per fronteggiare la variante Omicron decise dal Governo e che entreranno in vigore dal prossimo 10 gennaio 2022:
> 
> - Servirà il super green pass per salire su autobus, treni e metro, per gli impianti sciistici di risalita, cerimonie di matrimoni, ristorazione all'aperto, psicine, sport di squadra e anche all'aperto, per i centri culturali e centri sociali ricreativi.
> 
> ...


Mi sembrano scelte di buon senso


----------



## Walker (30 Dicembre 2021)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Ma che vuole dire quarantena azzerata? Una mia amica dopo la terza dose si è presa il covid e non ha sintomi, possono toglierle le quarantena?
> 
> 
> In attesa di farmaci curativi, mi sono perso qualcosa? Israele aveva 800000 contagiati e 7000 morti prima che il vaccino fosse stato inventato. È roba itagliana quella di usare il vaccino senza integrare con farmaci come i produttori di vaccino stesso raccomandano.


Perdonami ma non ho capito granché di quello che hai detto.


----------



## pazzomania (30 Dicembre 2021)

danjr ha scritto:


> Mi sembrano scelte di buon senso


Ma si dai.

Il problema è che voglio vedere se cambieranno idea quando passeremo a 200.000 contagi al giorno.

Mannaggia a me che ho prenotato la terza pera per metà gennaio, non c' ho voglia di prendermelo con sintomi.

Son tutti appestati intorno a me.


----------



## Zenos (30 Dicembre 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> È scritto sul tuo green pass o 6 o 9 mesi. Se fai la terza dose dopo il primo febbraio altri 6 mesi. Se fai la terza dose prima 9 mesi dal giorno che la fai


Anche se la fai prima comunque dal 1 febbraio ti viene ridotta a 6 mesi.


----------



## Milanforever26 (30 Dicembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> anche io conosco molti cosiddetti no vax costretti agli straordinari per supplire ai colleghi sì vax in quarantena.
> purtroppo tocca accollarsi il destino italiano sulle spalle, del resto sono gli unici sicuri di essere privi del covid
> dal 1 febbraio con il green pass a sei mesi potrebbe cambiare la situazione per i sì vax, ad oggi ancora vivono di rendita per un vaccino fatto nove mesi fa cosa che grida vendetta solo a pensarci con una malattia che cambia ogni settimana


Certo sono in quarantena a causa del vaccino.. Ma per favore, pensa quanti poracci stanno invece lavorando il doppio x sopperire a gente che si è presa il covid pesante da non vaccinato.. Veramente sta nuova distorsione della realtà che porti avanti sui vaccinati che sarebbero addirittura colpevoli rispetto ai ******* no vax è al limite del ridicolo.. Pensa sempre che senza vaccinati oggi saresti probabilmente in lockdown con ospedali che esplodono.. I no vax si devono sempre ricordare che è solo grazie a chi si è vaccinato che si è recuperata un minimo di normalità, fosse per loro eravamo ancora al 2020


----------



## diavoloINme (30 Dicembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ottima deduzione.
> grossi guai a casa milan.


E mo' chi lo sente a theo?
Ogni 15 del mese era solito farsi il covid.


----------



## hakaishin (30 Dicembre 2021)

Walker ha scritto:


> Non direi proprio.
> Dopo vent'anni di studi pregressi i ricercatori sono riusciti a mettere a punto i primi vaccini ad uso umano con meccanismo d'azione mRNA in tempi brevi, con risorse umane ed economiche messe sul campo mai viste prima nella storia della scienza medica.
> E questi presidi, pur con i loro limiti, hanno dato una mano fondamentale a limitare i danni della pandemia.
> Ed al momento, in attesa dei farmaci curativi, sono l'unico modo che abbiamo per mettere i "bastoni tra le ruote" a questo maledetto virus.
> Senza la campagna vaccinale non oso immaginare in quale situazione saremmo adesso.


Non ci hanno capito nulla dalla A alla Z e la scienza è diventata fenomeno da baraccone, purtroppo.
Ottima cosa il vaccino ma anche qui è stato detto di tutto e di più, portandoci ad una guerra ideologica


----------



## diavoloINme (30 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Le nuove regole per fronteggiare la variante Omicron decise dal Governo e che entreranno in vigore dal prossimo 10 gennaio 2022:
> 
> - Servirà il super green pass per salire su autobus, treni e metro, per gli impianti sciistici di risalita, cerimonie di matrimoni, ristorazione all'aperto, psicine, sport di squadra e anche all'aperto, per i centri culturali e centri sociali ricreativi.
> 
> ...


Sono decisioni che porteranno non all'immunità di gregge ma alla vaccinazione del gregge.
Ormai ai non vaccinati restano pochissime attività permesse mentre la vera svolta è che tra i vaccinati in pratica sarà concesso far circolare il virus.

A questo punto gli stadi potevano esser aperti anche al 100% con ingresso consentito solo ai vaccinati.

I non vaccinati vengono messi ulteriormente ai margini.
Prevedo gente ancora più incattivita.


----------



## diavoloINme (30 Dicembre 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Non ci hanno capito nulla dalla A alla Z e la scienza è diventata fenomeno da baraccone, purtroppo.
> Ottima cosa il vaccino ma anche qui è stato detto di tutto e di più, portandoci ad una guerra ideologica


E' dall'inizio che provano a salvare capra e cavoli ma la capra ha mangiato i cavoli e poi è morta affogata.


----------



## JoKeR (30 Dicembre 2021)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> comunque è un circo completo qui in italia,sto governo è il peggiore della storia della repubblica


Veramente ci hanno assicurato che era il governo dei migliori.

se ci fosse stato ancora Conte quante gliene avrebbero dette?


----------



## diavoloINme (30 Dicembre 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Veramente ci hanno assicurato che era il governo dei migliori.
> 
> se ci fosse stato ancora Conte quante gliene avrebbero dette?


Draghi può fare tutto ed è tutto lecito.


----------



## Milanforever26 (30 Dicembre 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Non ci hanno capito nulla dalla A alla Z e la scienza è diventata fenomeno da baraccone, purtroppo.
> Ottima cosa il vaccino ma anche qui è stato detto di tutto e di più, portandoci ad una guerra ideologica


La scienza vera ha fatto il suo dovere, sta mettendo un freno alla pandemia.. La scienza che dite voi sono solo cialtroni che si sono visti pervasi dalla popolarità e hanno perso il lume.. Smettete di ascoltarli e starete meglio


----------



## diavoloINme (30 Dicembre 2021)

Umanamente i no vax stanno subendo qualcosa di forte.
Messi ai margini della vita.
Chissà come finirà questa storia...


----------



## Milanforever26 (30 Dicembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Sono decisioni che porteranno non all'immunità di gregge ma alla vaccinazione del gregge.
> Ormai ai non vaccinati restano pochissime attività permesse mentre la vera svolta è che tra i vaccinati in pratica sarà concesso far circolare il virus.
> 
> A questo punto gli stadi potevano esser aperti anche al 100% con ingresso consentito solo ai vaccinati.
> ...


E non è questo forse quel convivere col virus che tanto si invoca da mesi? Praticamente si sta dicendo che col vaccino si diventa pressoché immuni quindi chi è vaccinato giustamente salvo nel caso di malattia comprovata non ha significative limitazioni.. Se il virus circola tra vaccinati ormai è evidente che fa pochissimi danni


----------



## diavoloINme (30 Dicembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> E non è questo forse quel convivere col virus che tanto si invoca da mesi? Praticamente si sta dicendo che col vaccino si diventa pressoché immuni quindi chi è vaccinato giustamente salvo nel caso di malattia comprovata non ha significative limitazioni.. Se il virus circola tra vaccinati ormai è evidente che fa pochissimi danni


Assolutamente si.
E' una svolta epocale.
La vera svolta forse. Tra le righe si sta ammettendo che tra i vaccinati il virus può circolare.


----------



## Prealpi (30 Dicembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> E non è questo forse quel convivere col virus che tanto si invoca da mesi? Praticamente si sta dicendo che col vaccino si diventa pressoché immuni quindi chi è vaccinato giustamente salvo nel caso di malattia comprovata non ha significative limitazioni.. Se il virus circola tra vaccinati ormai è evidente che fa pochissimi danni


Scusa ma quello che scrivi non risponde al vero, non è cosi


----------



## Milanforever26 (30 Dicembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Assolutamente si.
> E' una svolta epocale.
> La vera svolta forse. Tra le righe si sta ammettendo che tra i vaccinati il virus può circolare.


In fondo ci sta, col vaccino uno è protettissimo quindi alla fine si accettano quei pochi vaccinati che nonostante il vaccino hanno conseguenze..


----------



## Prealpi (30 Dicembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Assolutamente si.
> E' una svolta epocale.
> La vera svolta forse. Tra le righe si sta ammettendo che tra i vaccinati il virus può circolare.


E questo è ancora più pericoloso


----------



## Milanforever26 (30 Dicembre 2021)

Prealpi ha scritto:


> Scusa ma quello che scrivi non risponde al vero, non è cosi


E cos'è il vero?


----------



## Manue (30 Dicembre 2021)

Da vaccinato da meno di 4 mesi non posso far altro che accettare di buon grado queste nuove regole, poiché ad inizio mese ho fatto una quarantena totalmente inutile che ha solamente creato problemi.

Però mi piacerebbe sapere perché hanno cambiato cosi drasticamente la rotta, 
a livello scientifico perché ora posso andare in giro liberamente? 
Hanno indicato come devo comportarmi nel caso vado a trovare un familiare che non è vaccinato?

Magari me lo son perso, ma non ho colto il perchè.


----------



## diavoloINme (30 Dicembre 2021)

Prealpi ha scritto:


> E questo è ancora più pericoloso


Il virus ormai da tempo è endemico.
Il tracciamento è saltato.
Ridicolo anche solo pensare di stargli dietro.
Se trovi 100 casi in realtà sono mille.


----------



## Prealpi (30 Dicembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> E cos'è il vero?



Che con il vaccino sei immune, questo è assolutamente falso e fuorviante non che pericoloso


----------



## Prealpi (30 Dicembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Il virus ormai da tempo è endemico.
> Il tracciamento è saltato.
> Ridicolo anche solo pensare di stargli dietro.
> Se trovi 100 casi in realtà sono mille.


Certo, ma non deve passare l'idea che se sei vaccinato non corri nessun pericolo


----------



## diavoloINme (30 Dicembre 2021)

Manue ha scritto:


> Da vaccinato da meno di 4 mesi non posso far altro che accettare di buon grado queste nuove regole, poiché ad inizio mese ho fatto una quarantena totalmente inutile che ha solamente creato problemi.
> 
> Però mi piacerebbe sapere perché hanno cambiato cosi drasticamente la rotta,
> a livello scientifico perché ora posso andare in giro liberamente?
> ...


Nessuno può impedirti di andare a trovare un parente non vaccinato.
Ma ovviamente lo devi proteggere e ,lui per primo , si deve proteggere.

Se invece è lui a venire da te già il discorso cambia perchè anche solo nel tragitto si deve districare tra regole assurde.


----------



## diavoloINme (30 Dicembre 2021)

Prealpi ha scritto:


> Certo, ma non deve passare l'idea che se sei vaccinato non corri nessun pericolo


No, passa il messaggio che i vaccinati per premio ricevono più libertà.
Per lo stato oggi il vaccinato è lo studente modello, il non vaccinato è quello da punire.
Triste ma è cosi nei fatti.


----------



## Milanforever26 (30 Dicembre 2021)

Prealpi ha scritto:


> Che con il vaccino sei immune, questo è assolutamente falso e fuorviante non che pericoloso


Sei immune dalla malattia grave, ormai è evidente che i vaccinati che sviluppano sintomi gravi sono davvero pochissimi e quindi diventa un rischio accettabile visto che cmq il rischio 0 non esiste mai


----------



## Albijol (30 Dicembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> No, passa il messaggio che i vaccinati per premio ricevono più libertà.
> Per lo stato oggi il vaccinato è lo studente modello, il non vaccinato è quello da punire.
> Triste ma è cosi nei fatti.


Ed è la cosa più sensata da fare


----------



## Prealpi (30 Dicembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> No, passa il messaggio che i vaccinati per premio ricevono più libertà.
> Per lo stato oggi il vaccinato è lo studente modello, il non vaccinato è quello da punire.
> Triste ma è cosi nei fatti.


Questo lo trovo veramente abberante, non fa altro che fomentare il disagio sociale, mettendo le persone una contro l'altra, per un vaccino che ricordiamo a tutti gli effetti è una libera scelta, bruttissimo clima, creato ad arte


----------



## Prealpi (30 Dicembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Sei immune dalla malattia grave, ormai è evidente che i vaccinati che sviluppano sintomi gravi sono davvero pochissimi e quindi diventa un rischio accettabile visto che cmq il rischio 0 non esiste mai


Scusa ma non è così, i dati sono li da guardare, si ammalano gravemente e muoiono anche i vaccinati, purtroppo stanno facendo passare un concetto molto pericoloso


----------



## Milanforever26 (30 Dicembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> No, passa il messaggio che i vaccinati per premio ricevono più libertà.
> Per lo stato oggi il vaccinato è lo studente modello, il non vaccinato è quello da punire.
> Triste ma è cosi nei fatti.


Be, ma nei fatti è proprio così se meno del 10% delle popolazione sta riempendo metà degli ospedalizzati e l'80% delle ti, oltretutto ingolfando la macchina dei tamponi.. Dovremmo fargli un applauso?


----------



## Milanforever26 (30 Dicembre 2021)

Prealpi ha scritto:


> Scusa ma non è così, i dati sono li da guardare, si ammalano gravemente e muoiono anche i vaccinati, purtroppo stanno facendo passare un concetto molto pericoloso


Si ma quanti? Quanti in percentuale? Il contagio zero non esisterà mai purtroppo.. Ma col vaccino hai un'enorme protezione e questo è comprovato dai numeri..


----------



## diavoloINme (30 Dicembre 2021)

Prealpi ha scritto:


> Questo lo trovo veramente abberante, non fa altro che fomentare il disagio sociale, mettendo le persone una contro l'altra, per un vaccino che ricordiamo a tutti gli effetti è una libera scelta, bruttissimo clima, creato ad arte


Lo so, non è una situazione facile nè piacevole.

Giorno di natale ho visto su whatsapp alcuni 'stati' di persone che conosco che ,per motivi loro personali e che non conosco, sono contrarie alla vaccinazione.
Erano tra loro, come se fossero una comunità, e passavano il pomeriggio di natale in montagna.
Ai margini della vita e dalla gente.

Ho provato un profondo senso di tristezza.


----------



## diavoloINme (30 Dicembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Be, ma nei fatti è proprio così se meno del 10% delle popolazione sta riempendo metà degli ospedalizzati e l'80% delle ti, oltretutto ingolfando la macchina dei tamponi.. Dovremmo fargli un applauso?


Amico, è un discorso delicato e non mi sento di metterli in croce.
Generalizzare è sempre sconveniente.

Alcuni no vax sono veramente fuori dal mondo, non lo nego.
Ma ne trovi pure tra i favorevoli alla vaccinazione di pazzi visionari.


----------



## Prealpi (30 Dicembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Si ma quanti? Quanti in percentuale? Il contagio zero non esisterà mai purtroppo.. Ma col vaccino hai un'enorme protezione e questo è comprovato dai numeri..


Probabilmente sono molti di più di quello che si crede, è il concetto in sé ad essere sbagliato, non voglio entrare nel merito perché ognuno ha un suo modo di pensare ed agire, però trovo molto pericoloso far passare un idea che non corrisponde alla realtà


----------



## hakaishin (30 Dicembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Sono decisioni che porteranno non all'immunità di gregge ma alla vaccinazione del gregge.
> Ormai ai non vaccinati restano pochissime attività permesse mentre la vera svolta è che tra i vaccinati in pratica sarà concesso far circolare il virus.
> 
> A questo punto gli stadi potevano esser aperti anche al 100% con ingresso consentito solo ai vaccinati.
> ...


Si sta creando il terreno per una rivolta. Non è solo un problema “sanitario “ ma sociale anche


----------



## diavoloINme (30 Dicembre 2021)

Prealpi ha scritto:


> Probabilmente sono molti di più di quello che si crede, è il concetto in sé ad essere sbagliato, non voglio entrare nel merito perché ognuno ha un suo modo di pensare ed agire, però trovo molto pericoloso far passare un idea che non corrisponde alla realtà


Bisogna contestualizzare anche su età e condizioni generali di salute perchè su alcuni soggetti purtroppo il vaccino non ha nemmeno funzionato.
Ma parliamo di casi estremi...


----------



## hakaishin (30 Dicembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> E' dall'inizio che provano a salvare capra e cavoli ma la capra ha mangiato i cavoli e poi è morta affogata.


Come sempre, commento perfetto.
L’hanno deturpata la scienza altroché


----------



## diavoloINme (30 Dicembre 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Si sta creando il terreno per una rivolta. Non è solo un problema “sanitario “ ma sociale anche


Assolutamente edo, oggi sicuramente più sociale.


----------



## hakaishin (30 Dicembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> La scienza vera ha fatto il suo dovere, sta mettendo un freno alla pandemia.. La scienza che dite voi sono solo cialtroni che si sono visti pervasi dalla popolarità e hanno perso il lume.. Smettete di ascoltarli e starete meglio


Si si..
Smettete di ascoltarlo non devi dirlo a me ma a chi li erge come idoli e ti rispondono “se devo cambiare le ruote vado dal gommista “ e amenità simili. Quindi qui, sbagli persona amico mio.
La scienza vera, ribadisco, ne esce a pezzi. Ma tanto non lo vedete o forse non VOLETE vederlo


----------



## hakaishin (30 Dicembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Umanamente i no vax stanno subendo qualcosa di forte.
> Messi ai margini della vita.
> Chissà come finirà questa storia...


I presupposti sono pessimi..


----------



## hakaishin (30 Dicembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Assolutamente si.
> E' una svolta epocale.
> La vera svolta forse. Tra le righe si sta ammettendo che tra i vaccinati il virus può circolare.


L’importante è dare la colpa a qualcuno…


----------



## hakaishin (30 Dicembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Sei immune dalla malattia grave, ormai è evidente che i vaccinati che sviluppano sintomi gravi sono davvero pochissimi e quindi diventa un rischio accettabile visto che cmq il rischio 0 non esiste mai


Quindi mettiamo che 1000 vaccinati vadano in TI, adesso è un rischio accettabile?


----------



## hakaishin (30 Dicembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Assolutamente edo, oggi sicuramente più sociale.


Il clima fa paura…


----------



## Manue (30 Dicembre 2021)

Sapete, io credo che vada valutato il rischio che questa malattia genera negli individui vaccinati, 
altrimenti non ha senso la decisione del governo.

Non avevo ancora spiegato perché hanno preso questa decisione, 
io suppongo che abbiano dedotto che per un vaccinato la malattia è realmente equiparabile ad una normale influenza, e per la normale influenza sappiamo che una percentuale di persone finisce in ospedale o addirittura muore, ma nessuno ci obbliga a fare il vaccino stagionale oppure vengono introdotte regole restrittive.

Penso sia per questo che abbiano adottato queste regole, 
tanto a rischio 0 non ci vai manco con un'influenza stagionale.


----------



## pazzomania (30 Dicembre 2021)

Manue ha scritto:


> Da vaccinato da meno di 4 mesi non posso far altro che accettare di buon grado queste nuove regole, poiché ad inizio mese ho fatto una quarantena totalmente inutile che ha solamente creato problemi.
> 
> Però mi piacerebbe sapere perché hanno cambiato cosi drasticamente la rotta,
> a livello scientifico perché ora posso andare in giro liberamente?
> ...


Perchè tra 1 mese con questo andazzo, la Nazione sarebbe paralizzata
Ma peggio che in un lockdown.

Non ci sarebbe nemmeno il personale nei supermercati.

E' matematica, pensa quante quarantene con 300.000 contagiati al giorno per 2 settimane!

Puoi chiamarlo "fare di necessità virtù" se vuoi


----------



## hakaishin (30 Dicembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Perchè tra 1 mese con questo andazzo, la Nazione sarebbe paralizzata
> Ma peggio che in un lockdown.
> 
> Non ci sarebbe nemmeno il personale nei supermercati.
> ...


Alla fine, con calma, ci sono arrivati…


----------



## Swaitak (30 Dicembre 2021)

Praticamente un Novax che va a farsi la prima dose è comunque fuori da tutto per almeno 5 mesi finche non fa la 3°..
Chissa se il sistema riconoscerà il booster a me che ho fatto johnson, o dovrò fare due booster..
che siano maledetti


----------



## Milanforever26 (30 Dicembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Amico, è un discorso delicato e non mi sento di metterli in croce.
> Generalizzare è sempre sconveniente.
> 
> Alcuni no vax sono veramente fuori dal mondo, non lo nego.
> Ma ne trovi pure tra i favorevoli alla vaccinazione di pazzi visionari.


Be ci mancherebbe che su milioni di persone non ci siano ogni tipo di soggetti.. Ma infatti io non giudico la persona in sé ma solo su questo determinato aspetto.. Se uno sbaglia deve saperlo


----------



## Milanforever26 (30 Dicembre 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Si si..
> Smettete di ascoltarlo non devi dirlo a me ma a chi li erge come idoli e ti rispondono “se devo cambiare le ruote vado dal gommista “ e amenità simili. Quindi qui, sbagli persona amico mio.
> La scienza vera, ribadisco, ne esce a pezzi. Ma tanto non lo vedete o forse non VOLETE vederlo


Non capisco davvero la scienza cosa avrebbe dovuto fare, non siamo nei film dove tutto avviene in 5 minuti e miracolosamne oltre che perfettamente.. La realtà è diversa, e in 2 anni si sta cercando di uscire da una pandemia che ha colto tutti in contropiede


----------



## jacky (30 Dicembre 2021)

Buongiorno una domanda:
Ma dal primo febbraio il super green pass vale sei mesi solo per chi se lo è fatto dopo quella data?
Se io faccio la terza dose il 25 gennaio mi dura 6 mesi oppure 9?


----------



## Andris (30 Dicembre 2021)

Walker ha scritto:


> Non direi proprio.
> Dopo vent'anni di studi pregressi i ricercatori sono riusciti a mettere a punto i primi vaccini ad uso umano con meccanismo d'azione mRNA in tempi brevi, con risorse umane ed economiche messe sul campo mai viste prima nella storia della scienza medica.
> E questi presidi, pur con i loro limiti, hanno dato una mano fondamentale a limitare i danni della pandemia.
> Ed al momento, in attesa dei farmaci curativi, sono l'unico modo che abbiamo per mettere i "bastoni tra le ruote" a questo maledetto virus.
> Senza la campagna vaccinale non oso immaginare in quale situazione saremmo adesso.


sei serio ?
l'hanno fatto con trilioni di dollari, senza sarebbero ancora a giocare al piccolo chimico in uno scantinato e piangere fondi per vent'anni ancora.
ti esalti per la montagna che partorisce il topolino
io non darò più un centesimo a tutte le richieste di ricerca scientifica per malattie varie
hanno dimostrato che quando vogliono gli stati e i privati pure escono fuori i soldi grossi per risolvere.
e nel mentre la gente muore per altre malattie che non attirano l'attenzione come questo covid, solo perchè coinvolgono meno persone
sono l'ipocrisia fatta persona e tu innalzi a entità superiori queste reietti


----------



## pazzomania (30 Dicembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Non capisco davvero la scienza cosa avrebbe dovuto fare, non siamo nei film dove tutto avviene in 5 minuti e miracolosamne oltre che perfettamente.. La realtà è diversa, e in 2 anni si sta cercando di uscire da una pandemia che ha colto tutti in contropiede


Chi si lamenta della scienza, domani o quando sarà, al primo problema che avrà si affiderà comunque... alla scienza

Il resto son chiacchiere.

Che poi si fa un megamix e un mega minestrone di tutto, sempre.

Ci saranno scienziati e medici stupidi, cosi come ci saranno quelli bravi, cosi come ci saranno quelli nella media.

Non è che son tutti ******* o tutti dei geni, esistono le sfumature.

La patente di scienziato non fa di te un uomo super, siamo tutti uguali, hai solo un titolo in un determinato campo.
Quindi sei come tutti gli uomini, che possono essere competenti o incompetenti, intelligenti o superficiali o faciloni


----------



## Milanforever26 (30 Dicembre 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Quindi mettiamo che 1000 vaccinati vadano in TI, adesso è un rischio accettabile?


Intanto per arrivare a 1000 vaccinati in ti bisogna vedere quanti contagiati servono, ad oggi è ancora un numero lontano.. E comunque io parlavo di 8-10.000 in ti.. Mai detto che 1000 persone in ti devono bloccare il paese.. Certo, alcune restrizioni rimarranno a lungo, tipo la mascherina al chiuso


----------



## pazzomania (30 Dicembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Intanto per arrivare a 1000 vaccinati in ti bisogna vedere quanti contagiati servono, ad oggi è ancora un numero lontano.. E comunque io parlavo di 8-10.000 in ti.. Mai detto che 1000 persone in ti devono bloccare il paese.. Certo, alcune restrizioni rimarranno a lungo, tipo la mascherina al chiuso


Vedremo come andrà.

Meglio non fare pronostici, ma se riusciremo a star fuori da lockdown vari o limitazioni particolari in questo giro, dove TUTTI verremo contagiati, non è detto che tra un po' ci libereremo pure della mascherina.

Anche se non ci sarebbe da stupirsi, visti i fatti, di una fusione tra variante delta ma con la contagiosità di omicron.

Meglio toccarsi le palle.

Voglio vedere se quando arriveremo a 350 morti al giorno manterranno il sangue freddo al governo.


----------



## Milanforever26 (30 Dicembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Chi si lamenta della scienza, domani o quando sarà, al primo problema che avrà si affiderà comunque... alla scienza
> 
> Il resto son chiacchiere.
> 
> ...


Per questo si parla in senso generico di scienza e non di tizio o Caio.. La scienza mai come oggi sta mostrando la sua forza dirompente, ma ci rendiamo conto che la scienza sta creando cure per malattie gravissime di ogni tipo? Abbiamo arti artificiali, macchine che si guidano da sole, AI alle porte, stiamo esplorando il suolo di Marte, 2 giorni fa abbiamo lanciato un telescopio che ci farà vedere fino a pochi istanti dal big bang...questa è "la scienza" non tre ebeti che cantano jingle bells


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Dicembre 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Su twitter è in trend lockdownsubito.
> 
> Gente che vuole il lockdown... Sono dei pazzi scatenati



Sono ancora gli stessi gruppi che osannavano l'avvocato di Forum un anno fa, quindi le bimbe, più i fannulloni del reddito di cittadinanza


----------



## Milanforever26 (30 Dicembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Vedremo come andrà.
> 
> Meglio non fare pronostici, ma se riusciremo a star fuori da lockdown vari o limitazioni particolari in questo giro, dove TUTTI verremo contagiati, non è detto che tra un po' ci libereremo pure della mascherina.
> 
> ...


Hai ragione.. Vediamo, x adesso io vado avanti col vaccino.. E passo alle ffp2


----------



## pazzomania (30 Dicembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Per questo si parla in senso generico di scienza e non di tizio o Caio.. La scienza mai come oggi sta mostrando la sua forza dirompente, ma ci rendiamo conto che la scienza sta creando cure per malattie gravissime di ogni tipo? Abbiamo arti artificiali, macchine che si guidano da sole, AI alle porte, stiamo esplorando il suolo di Marte, 2 giorni fa abbiamo lanciato un telescopio che ci farà vedere fino a pochi istanti dal big bang...questa è "la scienza" non tre ebeti che cantano jingle bells


Questa tecnologia di cui stiamo facendo da "cavie" non mi stupirei se diventasse il futuro come molti sostengono, anche per i tumori.


----------



## Andris (30 Dicembre 2021)

tutti questi sodali del taglio o annullamento quarantena, sbaglio o vedevano la via giusta nel Regno Unito ?
quando io dicevo che ogni giorno in Regno Unito andasse in quarantena sostanzialmente una città di medie dimensioni, tra positivi e contatti stretti, facevano finta di niente.
pochi morti e ricoveri asserivano, pochi relativamente ovviamente perchè con altri al governo con quei dati saresti stato in lockdown perenne per mesi, non contano i contagi ma gli ospedali pieni ripetevano convinti.
appena qualche giorno che succede qui e si rendono conto di cosa significhi


----------



## Milanforever26 (30 Dicembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Questa tecnologia di cui stiamo facendo da "cavie" non mi stupirei se diventasse il futuro come molti sostengono, anche per i tumori.


Chi lo sa.. Vedremo.. Comunque ho una certezza, appena avremo computer quantistici e AI evolute assisteremo ad un balzo tecnologico di proporzioni inimmaginabili.. Roba che tipo il 50 o 70% dei lavori diverranno inutili..e nessuno risparmiato eh, perché prevedo robot che operano per dire e fanno analisi molto meglio dei medici, macchine che non avranno più bisogno dei meccanici etc.. Ci rimarrà giusto l'intrattenimento.. Forse (avremo ai che compongono musica e opere d'arte)


----------



## Wetter (30 Dicembre 2021)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Ma che vuole dire quarantena azzerata? Una mia amica dopo la terza dose si è presa il covid e non ha sintomi, possono toglierle le quarantena?


Gli studi scientifici hanno dimostrato che con 3 dosi le probabilità di prendere il Covid sono ridottissime (anche con Omicron) e allo stesso tempo, qualora lo si contragga, si ha una bassissima capacità di infettare. E' proprio per questo motivo che il CTS si è espresso a favore della non necessità di quarantena per chi ha fatto 3 dosi, qualora si venga a contatto con un soggetto positivo basterà essere più prudenti per pochi giorni.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Le nuove regole per fronteggiare la variante Omicron decise dal Governo e che entreranno in vigore dal prossimo 10 gennaio 2022:
> 
> - Servirà il super green pass per salire su autobus, treni e metro, per gli impianti sciistici di risalita, cerimonie di matrimoni, ristorazione all'aperto, psicine, sport di squadra e anche all'aperto, per i centri culturali e centri sociali ricreativi.
> 
> ...



*Corriere della Sera: Il 5 gennaio è la nuova data cerchiata in rosso per un'ennesima revisione delle regole.
Tra le altre cose, Draghi, Speranza e Brunetta spingono per obbligo vaccinale o estensione super green pass a ogni lavoratore.
Maggioranza in bilico sulle decisioni del 5 gennaio: si terrà conto anche delle alleanze e delle strategie per l'elezione del capo dello stato.*


----------



## pazzomania (30 Dicembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Chi lo sa.. Vedremo.. Comunque ho una certezza, appena avremo computer quantistici e AI evolute assisteremo ad un balzo tecnologico di proporzioni inimmaginabili.. Roba che tipo il 50 o 70% dei lavori diverranno inutili..e nessuno risparmiato eh, perché prevedo robot che operano per dire e fanno analisi molto meglio dei medici, macchine che non avranno più bisogno dei meccanici etc.. Ci rimarrà giusto l'intrattenimento.. Forse (avremo ai che compongono musica e opere d'arte)


Il giorno in cui arriveremo alla singolarità tecnologica noi non ci capiremo più nulla.


----------



## Andris (30 Dicembre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Corriere della Sera: Il 5 gennaio è la nuova data cerchiata in rosso per un'ennesima revisione delle regole.
> Tra le altre cose, Draghi, Speranza e Brunetta spingono per obbligo vaccinale o estensione super green pass a ogni lavoratore.
> Maggioranza in bilico sulle decisioni del 5 gennaio: si terrà conto anche delle alleanze e delle strategie per l'elezione del capo dello stato.*



che giullari, ormai ogni sei giorni inventano regole senza vederne gli effetti
e i giornali vanno dietro, invece di metterli al muro
guarda caso c'è solo una testata che non ha visto crollare i propri lettori durante il covid...eppure continuano

in altri paesi vivono tranquillamente senza sapere cosa sia il green pass, ma il provincialismo fa sembrare tutto normale


----------



## Clarenzio (30 Dicembre 2021)

Wetter ha scritto:


> Gli studi scientifici hanno dimostrato che con 3 dosi le probabilità di prendere il Covid sono ridottissime (anche con Omicron) e allo stesso tempo, qualora lo si contragga, si ha una bassissima capacità di infettare. E' proprio per questo motivo che il CTS si è espresso a favore della non necessità di quarantena per chi ha fatto 3 dosi, qualora si venga a contatto con un soggetto positivo basterà essere più prudenti per pochi giorni.


Quali studi esattamente?
Sulla diffusione del virus non esiste nessuna ricerca attendibile ed è ovvio viste le regole vigenti che obbligano i non vaccinati a tamponarsi di continuo. Non vengono tracciati i positivi, nè quelli con la variante Omicron nonostante da settimane la dipingano come uno tsunami. Di che stiamo parlando?
Gli unici dati attendibili riguardano ospedalizzati, intubati e morti e vedendoli ci si rende conto di come non sia necessaria la dose booster prima dei 6 mesi, soprattutto per gli under 60.


----------



## smallball (30 Dicembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> che giullari, ormai ogni sei giorni inventano regole senza vederne gli effetti
> e i giornali vanno dietro, invece di metterli al muro
> guarda caso c'è solo una testata che non ha visto crollare i propri lettori durante il covid...eppure continuano
> 
> in altri paesi vivono tranquillamente senza sapere cosa sia il green pass, ma il provincialismo fa sembrare tutto normale


Intanto l'inflazione vola..le bollette sono carissime e la fila dei poveri al banco alimentare è sempre più lunga


----------



## SmokingBianco (30 Dicembre 2021)

State discutendo del nulla: a questi non gliene frega un caxxo della vostra salute, vogliono che avete quel pass di m. Così da potervi ricattare in futuro e tappare la bocca ai dissidenti. Basta leggere il libro di Schwab direttore del WEF "quarta rivoluzione industriale" dove viene spiegato tutto ciò. Pensate ancora che vogliano la vostra salute quando vi vogliono solo schiavi e produttivi, ve lo dicono in tutti i modi ma voi niente.


----------



## pazzomania (30 Dicembre 2021)

smallball ha scritto:


> Intanto l'inflazione vola..le bollette sono carissime e la fila dei poveri al banco alimentare è sempre più lunga


Sono anni che si cerca di far salire l' inflazione.

Ora che l' inflazione sono riusciti a farla salire, vogliono porre misure per frenarla.

E' un cortocircuito. E comunque fanno finta di farlo.

I più creduloni credono alla propaganda dei soliti noti al grido di "il governo deve intervenire"
Come se il "governo" fosse un ente astratto che vive su Marte e non usasse comunque i nostri soldi 

Lo scrivo da anni, che sarebbe ovviamente arrivata, è l' unica soluzione per gli immensi debiti che hanno tutti, noi di più siamo nella melma, ma non è che gli altri stiano nella bambagia.

Ovviamente i più indebitati la faranno franca, alla gente "normale" oltre ad un depennamento forte dei risparmi, ci toccherà pure barcamenarsi fra aumenti vari che non corrisponderanno al pari aumento delle entrate.

Tranquillo che la soluzione non c'è, anche se faranno credere si stiano impegnando per trovarla.

I costi caleranno nel medio futuro, non andrà avanti cosi, ma non tornerà chissà quanto indietro.


----------



## mil77 (30 Dicembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> da quel che ho capito sono 6 mesi dalla 2a dose.
> anche se c'è scritto 9 mesi.
> è stato ridotto appunto da 9 a 6 mesi qualche giorno fa.


Quello che conta è la data scritta sul tuo gp.
Io ho fatto la terza dose l'altro giorno è il gp è valido per 270 giorni da quella data.
Chi fa la terza dose dal primo Febbraio lo avrà valido solo per 6 mesi (è solo un modo per spingere le persone a fare la terza dose il prima possibile).


----------



## ILMAGO (30 Dicembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Sono anni che si cerca di far salire l' inflazione.
> 
> Ora che l' inflazione sono riusciti a farla salire, vogliono porre misure per frenarla.
> 
> ...


Non sono convinto che i costi caleranno, e purtroppo con le bollette è solo appena iniziato il giro. Chiunque abbia un’attività alzerà i prezzi perché sono aumentati i costi, così come i produttori con le materie prime e gli importatori per i maggiori costi del trasporto. Il costo della vita verso febbraio marzo salirà di un 15-20%….


----------



## Wetter (30 Dicembre 2021)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Quali studi esattamente?
> Sulla diffusione del virus non esiste nessuna ricerca attendibile ed è ovvio viste le regole vigenti che obbligano i non vaccinati a tamponarsi di continuo. Non vengono tracciati i positivi, nè quelli con la variante Omicron nonostante da settimane la dipingano come uno tsunami. Di che stiamo parlando?
> Gli unici dati attendibili riguardano ospedalizzati, intubati e morti e vedendoli ci si rende conto di come non sia necessaria la dose booster prima dei 6 mesi, soprattutto per gli under 60.



Gli studi sono stati pubblicati in Italia dal comitato Tecnico scientifico. E non credo siano fandonie dato che anche gli USA, capitanati da Fauci, hanno deciso di adottare la stessa politica di NON-Quarantena per chi ha 3 dosi.
Poi ognuno è libero di farsi la propria opinione.


----------



## pazzomania (30 Dicembre 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Quello che conta è la data scritta sul tuo gp.
> Io ho fatto la terza dose l'altro giorno è il gp è valido per 270 giorni da quella data.
> Chi fa la terza dose dal primo Febbraio lo avrà valido solo per 6 mesi (è solo un modo per spingere le persone a fare la terza dose il prima possibile).


Per me il costo di gas ed energia caleranno, non ai livelli precedenti, chiaro.

Anche perchè se non accadrà, andremo contro lo sfacelo.

A tutte le industrie si raddoppieranno i costi, sarebbe impossibile da sopportare, almeno penso.

Ieri vedevo degli specchietti sui nuovi costi, di alcune aziende energivore, se non torna giù il costo di gas e energia elettrica, molte falliranno al 99%

Certi costi sarebbero impossibili da sopportare se riversati sul cliente finale.

E' già stata una tragedia far pagare gli aumenti delle materie prime.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (30 Dicembre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Corriere della Sera: Il 5 gennaio è la nuova data cerchiata in rosso per un'ennesima revisione delle regole.
> Tra le altre cose, Draghi, Speranza e Brunetta spingono per obbligo vaccinale o estensione super green pass a ogni lavoratore.
> Maggioranza in bilico sulle decisioni del 5 gennaio: si terrà conto anche delle alleanze e delle strategie per l'elezione del capo dello stato.*



Ci possiamo spippettare quanto vogliamo su quale sia o su cosa sia la vera scienza o come sarà il pianeta terra fra 100-150 anni grazie alla scienza (ammesso che con questo andazzo sarà ancora un pianeta abitabile), ma la triste realtà dei fatti è al momento questa e lo sarà per tanto ancora, almeno in Italia.


----------



## Andris (30 Dicembre 2021)

Wetter ha scritto:


> Gli studi sono stati pubblicati in Italia dal comitato Tecnico scientifico. E non credo siano fandonie dato che anche gli USA, capitanati da Fauci, hanno deciso di adottare la stessa politica di NON-Quarantena per chi ha 3 dosi.
> Poi ognuno è libero di farsi la propria opinione.


gli studi escono quando c'è l'esigenza di averli...serviva tenere meno gente in quarantena e puff arrivano gli studi ad hoc


----------



## Manue (30 Dicembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Perchè tra 1 mese con questo andazzo, la Nazione sarebbe paralizzata
> Ma peggio che in un lockdown.
> 
> Non ci sarebbe nemmeno il personale nei supermercati.
> ...


Ma che lo dicano loro, 
che dicano anche che per i vaccinati questo virus è paragonabile ad una febbre, 
dove anche nella febbre cmq ci sono conseguenze gravi, ma non per questo ci facciamo quarantena


----------



## Clarenzio (30 Dicembre 2021)

Wetter ha scritto:


> Gli studi sono stati pubblicati in Italia dal comitato Tecnico scientifico. E non credo siano fandonie dato che anche gli USA, capitanati da Fauci, hanno deciso di adottare la stessa politica di NON-Quarantena per chi ha 3 dosi.
> Poi ognuno è libero di farsi la propria opinione.


E va beh, ancora questi fantomatici studi e ricerche inaccessibili. Io quando faccio una considerazione segnalo le fonti, altro che opinioni.


----------



## pazzomania (30 Dicembre 2021)

Manue ha scritto:


> Ma che lo dicano loro,
> che dicano anche che per i vaccinati questo virus è paragonabile ad una febbre,


Te lo stanno dicendo


----------



## raducioiu (30 Dicembre 2021)

> Gli studi scientifici hanno dimostrato che con 3 dosi le probabilità di prendere il Covid sono ridottissime (anche con Omicron) e allo stesso tempo, qualora lo si contragga, si ha una bassissima capacità di infettare. E' proprio per questo motivo che il CTS si è espresso a favore della non necessità di quarantena per chi ha fatto 3 dosi, qualora si venga a contatto con un soggetto positivo basterà essere più prudenti per pochi giorni.


In base a quanto riportato dai dati della UK Health Security Agency, questa è la protezione contro Omicron dopo terza dose: 

Vaccinati Astrazeneca che fanno terza dose con Pfizer:
60% per massimo 4 settimane
35% dopo 10 settimane 

Vaccinati Astrazeneca che fanno terza dose con Pfizer:
60% per massimo 4 settimane
45% dopo 10 settimane 

Vaccinati Pfizer che fanno terza dose con Pfizer:
70% per massimo 4 settimane
45% dopo 10 settimane 

Vaccinati Pfizer che fanno terza dose con Moderna:
70% fino a almeno 9 settimane


----------



## pazzomania (30 Dicembre 2021)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> In base a quanto riportato dai dati della UK Health Security Agency, questa è la protezione contro Omicron dopo terza dose:
> 
> Vaccinati Astrazeneca che fanno terza dose con Pfizer:
> 60% per massimo 4 settimane
> ...


Bene per i dati, grazie perchè sono sempre interessanti.

Speravo qualcosa di più in efficacia.
Ma la sostanza non cambia, PURTROPPO

Comunque penso si riferiscano al contagio, da malattia grave immagino le percentuali siano più alte.


----------



## Milanforever26 (30 Dicembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Bene per i dati, grazie perchè sono sempre interessanti.
> 
> Speravo qualcosa di più in efficacia.
> Ma la sostanza non cambia, PURTROPPO
> ...


Da malattia grave si rasenta lo zero.. 

Aggiungo esperienza personale, i miei vicini hanno il covid, tutti e due terza dose e infatti hanno zero sintomi.. Questo nonostante siano due 70enni, lui in particolare in sovrappeso, ex alcolista e con vari acciacchi.. Il classico profilo da ricovero salvato dal vaccino


----------



## pazzomania (30 Dicembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Da malattia grave si rasenta lo zero..
> 
> Aggiungo esperienza personale, i miei vicini hanno il covid, tutti e due terza dose e infatti hanno zero sintomi.. Questo nonostante siano due 70enni, lui in particolare in sovrappeso, ex alcolista e con vari acciacchi.. Il classico profilo da ricovero salvato dal vaccino


Ecco.


----------



## Tifo'o (30 Dicembre 2021)

Ormai non ci stanno capendo più nulla. E non mi riferisco solo in Italia anzi ovunque..


----------



## Ringhio8 (30 Dicembre 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Su twitter è in trend lockdownsubito.
> 
> Gente che vuole il lockdown... Sono dei pazzi scatenati


Finché gli regalano soldi nostri per starsene a casa a guardare i ferragnez é normale dia così. Tutti quelli che vogliono i locchedauns sono lavativi. Punto.


----------



## gabri65 (30 Dicembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Chi lo sa.. Vedremo.. Comunque ho una certezza, appena avremo computer quantistici e AI evolute assisteremo ad un balzo tecnologico di proporzioni inimmaginabili.. Roba che tipo il 50 o 70% dei lavori diverranno inutili..e nessuno risparmiato eh, perché prevedo robot che operano per dire e fanno analisi molto meglio dei medici, macchine che non avranno più bisogno dei meccanici etc.. Ci rimarrà giusto l'intrattenimento.. Forse (avremo ai che compongono musica e opere d'arte)



Bene per la scienza che porta giovamento. Anche se è automatico che parecchi lavori scompariranno e ci saranno scompigli sociali.

Ne abbiamo parlato, non mi ricordo con chi, tempo fa. Purtroppo prima di effettuare codesti passi andrebbe rivisto tutto l'assetto sociale, perché quello sta rimanendo indietro (secondo me ormai irreparabilmente), mentre qui si corre troppo. Poi ne paghiamo le conseguenze.

Detto questo, la IA e le tecnologie non nascono per caso e non si creano da sole, vengono implementate da uomini. E siccome servono per determinare la vita di altri uomini, ci vorrebbero controlli assolutamente impeccabili, tipo quelli che ci vorrebbero in certi laboratori di ingegneria genetica dove si studiano i vairuz, detta proprio casualmente e senza polemica.

I rischi sono tantissimi e le profezie si stanno paurosamente avverando, perciò poi non diciamo che non siamo stati avvertiti.


----------



## Albijol (30 Dicembre 2021)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> In base a quanto riportato dai dati della UK Health Security Agency, questa è la protezione contro Omicron dopo terza dose:
> e
> 
> Vaccinati Pfizer che fanno terza dose con Moderna:
> 70% fino a almeno 9 settimane


ottimo ho la combo migliore


----------



## willcoyote85 (30 Dicembre 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Quello che conta è la data scritta sul tuo gp.
> Io ho fatto la terza dose l'altro giorno è il gp è valido per 270 giorni da quella data.
> Chi fa la terza dose dal primo Febbraio lo avrà valido solo per 6 mesi (è solo un modo per spingere le persone a fare la terza dose il prima possibile).


assurdo come siano poco chiari con ste mazzate. 
meglio così, la 3a deciderò di farla a seconda degli eventi.


----------



## gabri65 (30 Dicembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> assurdo come siano poco chiari con ste mazzate.
> meglio così, la 3a deciderò di farla a seconda degli eventi.



Come vedi, parecchie cose non sembrano ideali in questa gestione.

Comunque, i miei 2 cents che sarai obbligato e non avrai scelta, è proprio la mentalità di poter scegliere che verrà stroncata, mascherata con chissà quali motivazioni (alcune giuste, parecchie discutibili).


----------



## willcoyote85 (30 Dicembre 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Come vedi, parecchie cose non sembrano ideali in questa gestione.
> 
> Comunque, i miei 2 cents che sarai obbligato e non avrai scelta, è proprio la mentalità di poter scegliere che verrà stroncata, mascherata con chissà quali motivazioni (alcune giuste, parecchie discutibili).


ma figurati non ho mai detto che la gestione è perfetta.
abituati come siamo è già tanto che non siamo tutti morti.


----------



## Walker (30 Dicembre 2021)

.


----------



## nik10jb (30 Dicembre 2021)

Per quanto riguarda la durata del pass vaccinale mi sembra di aver capito che dal 1° febbraio 2022 la durata del green pass rilasciato al termine del ciclo vaccinale primario o della somministrazione della relativa dose di richiamo è ridotta da nove a sei mesi. E ho visto anche il green pass di un mio collega che si è fatto la terza dose da poco e c'è scritto "Certificazione valida 270 giorni (9 mesi) dalla data dell'ultima somministrazione, *salvo modifiche normative*". Quindi credo che se uno si è fatto la seconda dose a fine luglio (per esempio) dal 1° febbraio praticamente è senza super green pass perchè sono passati 6 mesi dall'ultima somministrazione.


----------



## Sam (30 Dicembre 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Bene per la scienza che porta giovamento. Anche se è automatico che parecchi lavori scompariranno e ci saranno scompigli sociali.
> 
> Ne abbiamo parlato, non mi ricordo con chi, tempo fa. Purtroppo prima di effettuare codesti passi andrebbe rivisto tutto l'assetto sociale, perché quello sta rimanendo indietro (secondo me ormai irreparabilmente), mentre qui si corre troppo. Poi ne paghiamo le conseguenze.


È tutto previsto, amico mio. Tutto altamente previsto.
Non si sta correndo troppo, tutto sta venendo portato avanti secondo una scaletta specifica. E ogni singolo evento è fottutamente collegato ad un altro.



gabri65 ha scritto:


> Detto questo, la IA e le tecnologie non nascono per caso e non si creano da sole, vengono implementate da uomini. E siccome servono per determinare la vita di altri uomini, ci vorrebbero controlli assolutamente impeccabili, tipo quelli che ci vorrebbero in certi laboratori di ingegneria genetica dove si studiano i vairuz, detta proprio casualmente e senza polemica.


Ed è proprio questo il punto.
Oggi la sorveglianza globale avviene tramite backdoor sul codice, obbligata dai servizi di intelligence, come avvenuto per PATRIOT, PRISM e MUSCULAR, e da sistemi massivi di advertising e tracking inclusi tra gli script JavaScript dei siti web e nelle chiamate alle API fatte nelle applicazioni.
Un domani la IA sarà tanto avanzata e gli uomini talmente capaci di replicare il corpo umano, che non riuscirai più a distinguere un uomo vero da un client che fa da occhi e orecchie del regime, peggio di come le polizie politiche del ‘900 riuscivano a fare.
Sembra fantascienza, ma se ci pensi le basi ci sono tutte: grazie al tracking e all’advertising selvaggio, oggi è possibile addormentare il cittadino medio, annebbiandogli la mente con contenuti fatti su misura per lui.
Grazie all’Internet of Things, tutto è connesso perché tutto è software, quindi tutto è in grado di tracciare e plasmare, grazie alla personalizzazione dei contenuti, i comportamenti delle persone. E un domani potrebbe essere un vettore di controllo, e anche minaccia nei confronti dei dissidenti. Pensa alle auto che guidano da sole: prendendo il controllo del software di bordo è possibile simulare un incidente mortale, stile Lady D, senza che ci siano responsabili materiali alla guida.
E, tornando al plasmare le coscienze, i primi segni di cedimento della individualità sono già evidenti.
D’altronde lo dicevano anche uomini come Bill Joy, che all’IT hanno contribuito in maniera significativa: _the future doesn’t need us_.

Il problema è spiegarlo alla gente, per lo più fatta da ignoranti che non sanno manco cambiare lo sfondo del proprio iPhone. Figurarsi capire cos’è PRISM.



gabri65 ha scritto:


> I rischi sono tantissimi e le profezie si stanno paurosamente avverando, perciò poi non diciamo che non siamo stati avvertiti.


Già, per fortuna che la vita è troppo breve per vedere il disastro a cui abbiamo, direttamente o indirettamente, contribuito a creare.


----------



## Raryof (30 Dicembre 2021)

SmokingBianco ha scritto:


> State discutendo del nulla: a questi non gliene frega un caxxo della vostra salute, vogliono che avete quel pass di m. Così da potervi ricattare in futuro e tappare la bocca ai dissidenti. Basta leggere il libro di Schwab direttore del WEF "quarta rivoluzione industriale" dove viene spiegato tutto ciò. Pensate ancora che vogliano la vostra salute quando vi vogliono solo schiavi e produttivi, ve lo dicono in tutti i modi ma voi niente.


E lo hanno capito in pochi, mi sa, tutti a preoccuparsi dei vaccini quando i vaccini dovevano essere semplicemente uno strumento per aprire la strada ad una nuova era, un'era in cui non esiste più democrazia o diritto, ma solamente disposizioni, per fare questo chiaramente non è e non era considerabile il "tutto e subito" ma gradualmente, come in una sorta di rieducazione sociale/esperimento, tutto ciò che sarà possibile istituzionalizzare verrà istituzionalizzato, tutto ciò che potrà essere preso dentro una morsa verrà preso dentro, tutte quelle categorie che dovranno necessariamente farsi somministrare per poter lavorare verranno allargate, a poco a poco, col favore dei numeri, della scienza, del tempo, del Dio denaro, del chiacchiericcio, quello bello, quello in cui si trova il nemico e lo si strumentalizza, quando poi alla fine perdono tutti, perdono quelli del "torneremo presto nel 2019" e anche quelli "sì ma è giusto essere più duri, lockdown ora", ma certo, è così, è la battaglia personale di qualcuno contro qualcun altro, che poi è puro autolesionismo e dopo circa 2 anni di sciocchezze, terrore, tutto risulta più facile, c'è astio, c'è voglia di macabro, c'è voglia che tutto questo possa terminare senza mai finire, c'è voglia di uscirne senza uscirne, ci sono voglie masochistiche tipiche di chi ormai è semplicemente assuefatto dalla situazione e pensa di essere nel giusto, salvo, perché sa che deve seguire le disposizioni e così facendo rende tutto maledettamente più facile, così come i numeri, così come la gente, anch'essa strumento da utilizzare per cambiare internamente la radice sociale di una popolazione da sempre provincialotta, ingenua, a cui non puoi togliere il natale e che ormai è mansueta come pecore.
E intanto il green pass verrà rafforzato nella testa di tutti, perché il problema non è mica il vaccino, è lo strumento finale, quello che ti darà punti sociali se farai il bravo, o che ti farà andare in giro "liberamente", un qualcosa che non verrà mai tolto perché il freddo e l'influenza torneranno sempre e col tempo purtroppo sarà quasi la norma, ma non come strumento per proteggerti, ma per controllarti, per toglierti tutto e per non farti fare un passo senza essere seguito dalla famosa istituzione buona che devi ascoltare.
I sieri hanno funzionato bene, con un tempismo perfetto, il green pass non ha dato nessuna garanzia, politicanti da strapazzo hanno detto le peggiori bugie e nessuno ha detto nulla, si aspettava con ansia questa ennesima ondata per rafforzare il concetto di "protezione" nella protezione, quindi superstramegagreen pass rafforzato (che mi ricorda il polletto rafforzante di youtubo anch'io) giusto per prendere dentro altre pecore nel gregge.
I sieri hanno funzionato alla grande, hanno dato la mutazione giusta, in tempo, hanno creato divisione, allarmismo, bugie, ma mutazioni ad aprile? a maggio? impensabili, a novembre-dicembre invece sì, perfezione, del resto stiamo avendo a che fare con dei governi che ti impongono un qualcosa con la minaccia, circolano anche dei fogli in cui sono ben definite 8 dosi da fare, immagino si debba arrivare lì, ma in quale mondo si potranno vaccinare 60 mln di persone per almeno 8 volte? beh in un Idiocracy world, che domande, oppure con uno stato di emergenza infinito, oppure in uno stato che pensa di aver al governo gente capace che non ha sbagliato e non sta sbagliando ad imporre cose che ledono la dignita dei propri cittadini, ma anzi, sfruttano la situazione per aprirsi la strada in previsione di quelli che saranno tempi duri, elezioni, cambiamenti, insomma cose democratiche che immagino verranno annullate o giostrate dall'alto, e allora che l'emergenza continui, che l'inutile green pass venga rafforzato, col volere di Dio, perché non c'è più tempo, la tecnologia è al top, i cittadini sono bestie, sono ben lavorati, punturati, marchiati, sono di proprietà della case farmaceutiche (sì, essendo parte della sperimentazionie, come dei topini da laboratorio), che il tempo e i dati aiutino quest'emergenza a cronicizzarsi in noi, a cambiarci, per entrare nel futuro prossimo già presente in cui ci saranno allineati o morti, allineati tecnologici, ben mascherati, persone senza nome ma numeri, codici, o verdi o rossi, lì si deve arrivare, nessuna salvezza, la salvezza è sempre stata cercata dall'alba dei tempi, ma è sempre stata una specie di Samarcanda per Vecchioni, la nera signora, è quella che si cerca, è quella che ci daranno, è quella che ci nasconderanno, è lì che ci spingeranno, per interesse, per il cambiamento, perché i paesi democratici stanno entrando in un futuro nerissimo in cui cederanno tutto e si metteranno sullo stesso livello di chi comanderà in futuro, la Cina, dovremo adeguarci, lo hanno voluto loro, altri, magari non cinesi, ci hanno visto lungo e hanno puntato tutto sui vaccini, sulle case farmaceutiche, ci dovevano essere le condizioni e gli strumenti adeguati, virus, internet, tecnologia, telefoni e quant'altro, ci sono, e allora forza, andare avanti, abbiamo dei manichini che vengono pagati per definire questa gestione approssimativa della pandemia, i politicanti, che non aspettavano altro, un mondo facile, in cui non ci sono elezioni, in cui non c'è il dissenso, un mondo che può ribellarsi ma non può perché andrebbe contro la scienza o la sanità, un po' una un po' l'altra, e allora contro chi? i vaccinati? ma non si può, sono la parte buona, e allora chi si dovrà pregare? il sole? l'arrivo della bella stagione? o forse ho visto male io e non hanno devastato i cinema per far guadagnare netflix? questo settore così come tanti altri dovevano entrare nel futuro, beh il futuro è netflix mica i pop corn, ma questo vale un po' per tutto, infatti la ristorazione o altri settori sono entrati nelle grinfie delle istituzioni perché sono ormai superati, non so, un bowling? sale giochi? e a fare? giochi online, compri online, il progresso è questo, ma per arrivarci serve che tutta la popolazione possa essere rieducata e quindi igienizzata, servono morti, i vecchi, servono esseri umani facili (clandestini chiamati migranti dai venduti della propaganda o dai giornali, settore in crisi ma vitale per i goveranti e quindi super finanziati per non morire), servono persone depensanti e poi c'è la Chiesa, quella mica la tocchi, manco la fai pagare, quella ha bisogno di poveri, nuovi poveri, tanti poveri, altrimenti non sopravvivrà, lì non vai a toccare, ma loro possono assolutamente piangere non capendo che in Italia non ci sono le condizioni per fare una famiglia eppure, la invocano, predicando bene e razzolando da cristiani, ergo cercatori d'oro.


----------



## Milanforever26 (30 Dicembre 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Bene per la scienza che porta giovamento. Anche se è automatico che parecchi lavori scompariranno e ci saranno scompigli sociali.
> 
> Ne abbiamo parlato, non mi ricordo con chi, tempo fa. Purtroppo prima di effettuare codesti passi andrebbe rivisto tutto l'assetto sociale, perché quello sta rimanendo indietro (secondo me ormai irreparabilmente), mentre qui si corre troppo. Poi ne paghiamo le conseguenze.
> 
> ...


Eh vabbè se ci estingueremo amen.. Io spero sempre sapremo mettere la tecnologia al nostro servizio.. Continuo a sognare che grazie alla tecnologia non servirà più lavorare se non si vuole


----------



## Ringhio8 (30 Dicembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Eh vabbè se ci estingueremo amen.. Io spero sempre sapremo mettere la tecnologia al nostro servizio.. Continuo a sognare che grazie alla tecnologia non servirà più lavorare se non si vuole


Hanno già ideato il reddito da fannulloni a quello scopo, echi li schioda mo dal divano?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (30 Dicembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Eh vabbè se ci estingueremo amen.. Io spero sempre sapremo mettere la tecnologia al nostro servizio.. Continuo a sognare che grazie alla tecnologia non servirà più lavorare se non si vuole



Bel sogno!
Ma quando arriverà quel momento,solo una piccolissima parte della popolazione (5%) potrà permettersi il lusso di "assumere" o comprare la tecnologia che lavorerà al posto loro  

Poi i più fortunelli o i più capaci del restante 95% della popolazione "povera",lavoreranno fino a quando riusciranno a guadagnare il tanto per acquistare quella tecnologia,che a quel punto sarà ormai passata già allo step successivo,quindi si dovranno accontentare di acquistare la tecnologia vecchia.
Facciamo un film !


----------



## gabri65 (30 Dicembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Eh vabbè se ci estingueremo amen.. Io spero sempre sapremo mettere la tecnologia al nostro servizio.. Continuo a sognare che grazie alla tecnologia non servirà più lavorare se non si vuole



No, non credo che ci estingueremo. Semplicemente cesseremo di essere la più alta forma di intelligenza sul pianeta. O meglio, solo pochissimi continueranno ad esserlo.

Diventeremo come le formiche, tutti indistinguibili, tutti ciecamente automatizzati per asservire lo scopo di pochi, senza rendercene conto.

Probabilmente torneremo indietro (socialmente parlando) alle vecchie strutture stile egizio, uno o più faraoni per volere divino (che nemmeno vedrai) e tutti servi, magari dal divano di casa, senza muovere un mattone.

Solo un mondo più tecnologico, e con la convinzione di felicità. Gloria, genio, coraggio, anticonformismo, saranno tratti della personalità che non ci apparterranno più. E' già così in vari posti del mondo, inutile citarli.


----------



## Raryof (30 Dicembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Eh vabbè se ci estingueremo amen.. Io spero sempre sapremo mettere la tecnologia al nostro servizio.. Continuo a sognare che grazie alla tecnologia non servirà più lavorare se non si vuole



L'evoluzione della tecnologia è ben chiara da sempre, portare al controllo totale di chi ne fa uso perché pensa che faciliti la sua vita, anzi, al limite la controlla fin dove può, perché è logico che in futuro sarà quasi impossibile vivere senza, ma anche lavorare o sopravvivere, già lo stai nasando ora...
La pandemia doveva semplicemente aprire la strada perché senza sarebbe stato molto più difficile; per dire, pensate solamente se avvenisse una guerra mondiale, secondo voi vi farebbero andare in giro per i zacci vostri? o farebbero in modo di controllare ogni spostamento? lo fanno per un virus, un VIRUS, una roba che non puoi controllare, quindi un'arma, che va fatta sfogare, va fatta andare, e pensate che non lo farebbero in futuro, un futuro che si prospetta tecnologicamente pieno e umanamente vuotissimo?


----------



## Milanforever26 (30 Dicembre 2021)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Hanno già ideato il reddito da fannulloni a quello scopo, echi li schioda mo dal divano?


Be se uno si accontenta di campare con 400 euro.. Io parlo di poter scegliere una vita dignitosa senza x forza dover lavorare come uno schiavo 8-10 ore al giorno


----------



## vota DC (30 Dicembre 2021)

Wetter ha scritto:


> Gli studi sono stati pubblicati in Italia dal comitato Tecnico scientifico. E non credo siano fandonie dato che anche gli USA, capitanati da Fauci, hanno deciso di adottare la stessa politica di NON-Quarantena per chi ha 3 dosi.
> Poi ognuno è libero di farsi la propria opinione.


Abrignani è vicecapo del CTS e a inizio novembre ci ha assicurato che la terza dose ha validità per 5-10 ANNI....farina del CTS perché la Pfizer non ha mai detto mostruosità del genere. CTS e i loro amichetti di ISS (roba creata da Mussolini) hanno pure avvallato la balla che a ottobre c'erano solo 20 morti al giorno contro i 60 di agosto e 70 di settembre (e i 100 di novembre e dicembre) per non disturbare le elezioni quando c'era un picco in quel periodo e 20 morti al giorno li faceva tranquillamente una regione.

Gli Usa viaggiano a 2000 morti al giorno con mezzo milione di contagiati, imitiamo loro o i nostri fratelli maggiori cioè gli israeliani?

E per imitare dico imitare tutto. Israele la terza dose l'ha somministrata da fine agosto e inizio ottobre. In Italia siamo al 30% e abbiamo iniziato i primi di novembre, due mesi....ne fai sei e devi già fare il richiamo!


----------



## Milanforever26 (30 Dicembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Bel sogno!
> Ma quando arriverà quel momento,solo una piccolissima parte della popolazione (5%) potrà permettersi il lusso di "assumere" o comprare la tecnologia che lavorerà al posto loro
> 
> Poi i più fortunelli o i più capaci del restante 95% della popolazione "povera",lavoreranno fino a quando riusciranno a guadagnare il tanto per acquistare quella tecnologia,che a quel punto sarà ormai passata già allo step successivo,quindi si dovranno accontentare di acquistare la tecnologia vecchia.
> Facciamo un film !


No be io intendo una tecnologia che si sostituisce al lavoro non che io devo comprare


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (30 Dicembre 2021)

Raryof ha scritto:


> E lo hanno capito in pochi, mi sa, tutti a preoccuparsi dei vaccini quando i vaccini dovevano essere semplicemente uno strumento per aprire la strada ad una nuova era, un'era in cui non esiste più democrazia o diritto, ma solamente disposizioni, per fare questo chiaramente non è e non era considerabile il "tutto e subito" ma gradualmente, come in una sorta di rieducazione sociale/esperimento, tutto ciò che sarà possibile istituzionalizzare verrà istituzionalizzato, tutto ciò che potrà essere preso dentro una morsa verrà preso dentro, tutte quelle categorie che dovranno necessariamente farsi somministrare per poter lavorare verranno allargate, a poco a poco, col favore dei numeri, della scienza, del tempo, del Dio denaro, del chiacchiericcio, quello bello, quello in cui si trova il nemico e lo si strumentalizza, quando poi alla fine perdono tutti, perdono quelli del "torneremo presto nel 2019" e anche quelli "sì ma è giusto essere più duri, lockdown ora", ma certo, è così, è la battaglia personale di qualcuno contro qualcun altro, che poi è puro autolesionismo e dopo circa 2 anni di sciocchezze, terrore, tutto risulta più facile, c'è astio, c'è voglia di macabro, c'è voglia che tutto questo possa terminare senza mai finire, c'è voglia di uscirne senza uscirne, ci sono voglie masochistiche tipiche di chi ormai è semplicemente assuefatto dalla situazione e pensa di essere nel giusto, salvo, perché sa che deve seguire le disposizioni e così facendo rende tutto maledettamente più facile, così come i numeri, così come la gente, anch'essa strumento da utilizzare per cambiare internamente la radice sociale di una popolazione da sempre provincialotta, ingenua, a cui non puoi togliere il natale e che ormai è mansueta come pecore.
> E intanto il green pass verrà rafforzato nella testa di tutti, perché il problema non è mica il vaccino, è lo strumento finale, quello che ti darà punti sociali se farai il bravo, o che ti farà andare in giro "liberamente", un qualcosa che non verrà mai tolto perché il freddo e l'influenza torneranno sempre e col tempo purtroppo sarà quasi la norma, ma non come strumento per proteggerti, ma per controllarti, per toglierti tutto e per non farti fare un passo senza essere seguito dalla famosa istituzione buona che devi ascoltare.
> I sieri hanno funzionato bene, con un tempismo perfetto, il green pass non ha dato nessuna garanzia, politicanti da strapazzo hanno detto le peggiori bugie e nessuno ha detto nulla, si aspettava con ansia questa ennesima ondata per rafforzare il concetto di "protezione" nella protezione, quindi superstramegagreen pass rafforzato (che mi ricorda il polletto rafforzante di youtubo anch'io) giusto per prendere dentro altre pecore nel gregge.
> I sieri hanno funzionato alla grande, hanno dato la mutazione giusta, in tempo, hanno creato divisione, allarmismo, bugie, ma mutazioni ad aprile? a maggio? impensabili, a novembre-dicembre invece sì, perfezione, del resto stiamo avendo a che fare con dei governi che ti impongono un qualcosa con la minaccia, circolano anche dei fogli in cui sono ben definite 8 dosi da fare, immagino si debba arrivare lì, ma in quale mondo si potranno vaccinare 60 mln di persone per almeno 8 volte? beh in un Idiocracy world, che domande, oppure con uno stato di emergenza infinito, oppure in uno stato che pensa di aver al governo gente capace che non ha sbagliato e non sta sbagliando ad imporre cose che ledono la dignita dei propri cittadini, ma anzi, sfruttano la situazione per aprirsi la strada in previsione di quelli che saranno tempi duri, elezioni, cambiamenti, insomma cose democratiche che immagino verranno annullate o giostrate dall'alto, e allora che l'emergenza continui, che l'inutile green pass venga rafforzato, col volere di Dio, perché non c'è più tempo, la tecnologia è al top, i cittadini sono bestie, sono ben lavorati, punturati, marchiati, sono di proprietà della case farmaceutiche (sì, essendo parte della sperimentazionie, come dei topini da laboratorio), che il tempo e i dati aiutino quest'emergenza a cronicizzarsi in noi, a cambiarci, per entrare nel futuro prossimo già presente in cui ci saranno allineati o morti, allineati tecnologici, ben mascherati, persone senza nome ma numeri, codici, o verdi o rossi, lì si deve arrivare, nessuna salvezza, la salvezza è sempre stata cercata dall'alba dei tempi, ma è sempre stata una specie di Samarcanda per Vecchioni, la nera signora, è quella che si cerca, è quella che ci daranno, è quella che ci nasconderanno, è lì che ci spingeranno, per interesse, per il cambiamento, perché i paesi democratici stanno entrando in un futuro nerissimo in cui cederanno tutto e si metteranno sullo stesso livello di chi comanderà in futuro, la Cina, dovremo adeguarci, lo hanno voluto loro, altri, magari non cinesi, ci hanno visto lungo e hanno puntato tutto sui vaccini, sulle case farmaceutiche, ci dovevano essere le condizioni e gli strumenti adeguati, virus, internet, tecnologia, telefoni e quant'altro, ci sono, e allora forza, andare avanti, abbiamo dei manichini che vengono pagati per definire questa gestione approssimativa della pandemia, i politicanti, che non aspettavano altro, un mondo facile, in cui non ci sono elezioni, in cui non c'è il dissenso, un mondo che può ribellarsi ma non può perché andrebbe contro la scienza o la sanità, un po' una un po' l'altra, e allora contro chi? i vaccinati? ma non si può, sono la parte buona, e allora chi si dovrà pregare? il sole? l'arrivo della bella stagione? o forse ho visto male io e non hanno devastato i cinema per far guadagnare netflix? questo settore così come tanti altri dovevano entrare nel futuro, beh il futuro è netflix mica i pop corn, ma questo vale un po' per tutto, infatti la ristorazione o altri settori sono entrati nelle grinfie delle istituzioni perché sono ormai superati, non so, un bowling? sale giochi? e a fare? giochi online, compri online, il progresso è questo, ma per arrivarci serve che tutta la popolazione possa essere rieducata e quindi igienizzata, servono morti, i vecchi, servono esseri umani facili (clandestini chiamati migranti dai venduti della propaganda o dai giornali, settore in crisi ma vitale per i goveranti e quindi super finanziati per non morire), servono persone depensanti e poi c'è la Chiesa, quella mica la tocchi, manco la fai pagare, quella ha bisogno di poveri, nuovi poveri, tanti poveri, altrimenti non sopravvivrà, lì non vai a toccare, ma loro possono assolutamente piangere non capendo che in Italia non ci sono le condizioni per fare una famiglia eppure, la invocano, predicando bene e razzolando da cristiani, ergo cercatori d'oro.


tutto condivisibile o meno a seconda della propria chiamiamola sensibilità
ma in concreto un cristiano che può fare per ostacolare questa situazione?


----------



## Sam (30 Dicembre 2021)

Raryof ha scritto:


> E lo hanno capito in pochi, mi sa, tutti a preoccuparsi dei vaccini quando i vaccini dovevano essere semplicemente uno strumento per aprire la strada ad una nuova era, [...] mica la tocchi, manco la fai pagare, quella ha bisogno di poveri, nuovi poveri, tanti poveri, altrimenti non sopravvivrà, lì non vai a toccare, ma loro possono assolutamente piangere non capendo che in Italia non ci sono le condizioni per fare una famiglia eppure, la invocano, predicando bene e razzolando da cristiani, ergo cercatori d'oro.


Scusa se non cito il post completo, ma sappi che lo quoto interamente. Non lo lascio immutato unicamente per non creare post enormi contenenti citazione e risposta.

Sono sostanzialmente d'accordo sulla questione che poni, ma c'è un problema: la situazione è molto più complessa di come anch'io la dipingo nei miei post, e se dovessi cercare di descriverla, dovrei parlare di chi sono gli attori dietro la "situazione di emergenza", di come mai organismi finanziari hanno avuto per primi l'interesse nell'attuazione dei metodi di contenimento come il lockdown, di come ci sia ingerenza tra il mondo finanziario e le organizzazioni internazionali, di cosa siano le stesse organizzazioni internazionali e del perché siano nate ecc.
Sai come finirebbe? Che verrei tacciato di revisionismo storico, antisemitismo, razzismo e via dicendo, sebbene sia tutto documentato e provato.

Non puoi partire da lontano. Non capirebbero, Raryof. Non riescono nemmeno a capire che non è vero che il mondo fosse impreparato alla pandemia, perché questo è un copione scritto che Rockefeller aveva ampiamente illustrato decenni fa. Tutto, nei minimi dettagli, al punto che diventa quasi spaventoso.

C'è anche un bel libro, scritto da italiani: Operazione Corona - Colpo di Stato globale. Una lettura interessante, che andrebbe comunque corredata da altre letture, anche notoriamente poco gradite come il Mein Kampf, che il caso voglia che Amazon stia ritirando dal suo mercato proprio durante l'inizio della pandemia, o dei lavori di De Felice, o della letteratura critica della Grande Guerra e di come gli effetti di Versailles siano stati una scelta ponderata ben prima del conflitto, o delle ingerenze britanniche (notoriamente sioniste e pro-capitaliste) negli affari (anche esteri) del Vecchio Continente. Potremo inziare, e finiremmo col parlare di avvenimenti di 300 e più anni fa.

Vogliamo veramente parlare di questo, sapendo che l'interlocutore è davvero convinto che il mondo stia davvero affrontando un'emergenza sanitaria?
Io non credo sia possibile.

Davvero, non è una critica al tuo pensiero. Lo condivido in pieno. Ma il problema è che non c'è più percezione della gravità della situazione.
Per questo ho detto che la scuola è diventata inutile. Era una loro strategia fin dall'inizio, e i continui tagli ne sono la dimostrazione. Non c'è più interesse a formare cultura critica.


----------



## Raryof (30 Dicembre 2021)

ROSSO NERO 70 ha scritto:


> tutto condivisibile o meno a seconda della propria chiamiamola sensibilità
> ma in concreto un cristiano che può fare per ostacolare questa situazione?



Nulla, non può nemmeno sentirsi cristiano perché la Chiesa, quella di oggi, vuole più poveri.
Ad oggi i bambini vengono educati in una certa maniera, il 90% diventa depensante, altri più grandi come possiamo essere noi possiamo avere un'idea diversa di società, di quieto vivere, di libertà o diritti, ma non possiamo metterci contro perché seguendo certe disposizioni dobbiamo diventare depensanti pure noi o peggio, benpensanti, di quelli che non si fanno domande e si fanno andare bene tutto.
Cioè io devo vedere la sanità che viene annientata nel corso degli anni e poi una pandemia che la rende zoppa quando questa già prima stentava a camminare?!?! e non devo farmi domande? io non devo mettermi contro nessuno, ma non voglio nemmeno che mi venga imposto un qualcosa che va contro il mio pensiero di libero arbitrio, però, per qualcuno, devo essere rieducato e fidarmi, quando è stato dimostrato che fino ad oggi si è creato un problema per non uscirne più o peggio, per non farsi più domande e per vivere di strumentalizzazioni, di nemici nuovi da combattere, giusto per diventare un unico organismo ubbidiente e quindi depensante.


----------



## raducioiu (30 Dicembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Bene per i dati, grazie perchè sono sempre interessanti.
> 
> Speravo qualcosa di più in efficacia.
> Ma la sostanza non cambia, PURTROPPO
> ...


I dati che ho riportato dello studio UK si riferiscono alla malattia sintomatica. 

Il coordinatore del CTS, Franco Locatelli, in conferenza stampa il 23/12/2021 ha invece dichiarato "protezione da malattia grave al 70% dopo terza dose" (non so però da dove abbia preso i dati)


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Dicembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> sì sì sono ormai morti e vivono con i rimborsi-finanziamenti pubblici sostanzialmente, già prima erano in decadenza in realtà ma con il covid dalla seconda ondata proprio mazzata definitiva
> io vado sempre al cinema e ho seguito tutto l'iter delle pagliacciate, tipo autunno 2020 (prima della nuova chiusura a fine ottobre) si andava senza mascherina in sala mentre nel 2021 mascherina pure in sala.
> prima si mangiava, poi no.
> le sale erano vuote, ma "green pass per aumentare la capienza" senza attinenza alla realtà
> ...


Già, anche a me dispiace un sacco. 
Ci andavo spesso prima della pandemia con la donna.
Comunque è anche una questione di progresso, tipo quando morì Blockbuster.
Se ci pensi spendevi ( a Milano ) 25€ in 2 persone di ingresso più 10/15€ di stupidate da mangiare.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (30 Dicembre 2021)

Israele ha documentato il primo caso di _flurona_,un'infezione simultanea da coronavirus e virus dell'influenza.
La paziente,prossima al parto,sta bene

Sarebbe interessante aprire un topic a parte,anche perchè un certo virologo,non appena dovulgata la notizia di questa flurona,sta già parlando di vaccino antinfluenzale per todos


----------



## Raryof (30 Dicembre 2021)

Sam ha scritto:


> Scusa se non cito il post completo, ma sappi che lo quoto interamente. Non lo lascio immutato unicamente per non creare post enormi contenenti citazione e risposta.
> 
> Sono sostanzialmente d'accordo sulla questione che poni, ma c'è un problema: la situazione è molto più complessa di come anch'io la dipingo nei miei post, e se dovessi cercare di descriverla, dovrei parlare di chi sono gli attori dietro la "situazione di emergenza", di come mai organismi finanziari hanno avuto per primi l'interesse nell'attuazione dei metodi di contenimento come il lockdown, di come ci sia ingerenza tra il mondo finanziario e le organizzazioni internazionali, di cosa siano le stesse organizzazioni internazionali e del perché siano nate ecc.
> Sai come finirebbe? Che verrei tacciato di revisionismo storico, antisemitismo, razzismo e via dicendo, sebbene sia tutto documentato e provato.
> ...


Ma la frittata è stata fatta, figurati, sono d'accordo con te e ti posso ribadire ancora che il mondo, il progresso, va avanti a suon di strumenti, quando gli strumenti diventano sufficienti per un successivo step allora perfetto, si procede, solo per dire che ci sono i media, i giornali vengono finanziati altrimenti fallirebbero stasera stessa, tutti filogovernativi, c'è internet, ci sono i social, ci sono degli strumenti che possono controllarci e che noi utilizziamo pensando che siano liberi, free, quando in realtà è una specie di gabbia dove possiamo intrappolarci e che ci coordina, ci indirizza, ci controlla, così a casa così ovunque, con i telefoni, tutti da cambiare una volta all'anno, h24 veniamo sommersi di robaccia che ci condiziona e ci indirizza, perché magari lo fanno altri o perché lo ha detto Draghi, o amici, uno magari ci pensa ma poi viene minacciato, è in trappola, che strumenti ho io per mettermi contro? nessuno, che strumenti hanno loro? 3000 and counting, hanno pure i bollettini giornalieri, hanno i dati, hanno il green pass, hanno il modo per farmi annusare il futuro e rendermi depensante o peggio, benpensante, stanco, umiliato.
E' necessario tutto questo? certo, ci si doveva arrivare, ma l'unico modo era questo, la pandemia, il terrore, con tutti gli strumenti necessari per far capitolare gente che legge di questo e parla di questo da quasi 2 anni.
Se il futuro è Cina noi diventeremo come loro, presto vedremo certe restrizioni come normali, ma ciò che fa più paura è il pass che credo non ci metterà molto a diventare vitale, un po' come il documento d'iidentità, non faccio fatica a credere che presto faranno uan roba unica e che sarà obbligatoria perché collegata all'ID o al TS, lì sarà la fine per davvero, ma per adesso bisogna andare avanti pian piano, lavoratori, nuove fasce e le attività (PMI), ovviamente, quelle scomode saranno annullate e gli interessi verranno fatti da chi ci guadagna e che ha investito mica per vedere la gente che va al cinema a prendere i pop corn.


----------



## Sam (30 Dicembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Israele ha documentato il primo caso di *flurona*,un'infezione simultanea da coronavirus e virus dell'influenza.
> La paziente,prossima al parto,sta bene
> 
> Sarebbe interessante aprire un topic a parte,anche perchè un certo virologo,non appena dovulgata la notizia di questa flurona,sta già parlando di vaccino antinfluenzale per todos


Ma è in grado di procreare o è sterile come il maschio del Ligre?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (30 Dicembre 2021)

Sam ha scritto:


> Ma è in grado di procreare o è sterile come il maschio del Ligre?



Procrea procrea,puoi starne certo


----------



## Sam (30 Dicembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Procrea procrea,puoi starne certo


Prepariamoci a vedere la pubblicità del nuovo Tachifluronadec.


----------



## Raryof (30 Dicembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Israele ha documentato il primo caso di _flurona_,un'infezione simultanea da coronavirus e virus dell'influenza.
> La paziente,prossima al parto,sta bene
> 
> Sarebbe interessante aprire un topic a parte,anche perchè un certo virologo,non appena dovulgata la notizia di questa flurona,sta già parlando di vaccino antinfluenzale per todos




"My flurooona" ?


----------



## pazzomania (30 Dicembre 2021)

Raryof ha scritto:


> E lo hanno capito in pochi, mi sa, tutti a preoccuparsi dei vaccini quando i vaccini dovevano essere semplicemente uno strumento per aprire la strada ad una nuova era, un'era in cui non esiste più democrazia o diritto, ma solamente disposizioni, per fare questo chiaramente non è e non era considerabile il "tutto e subito" ma gradualmente, come in una sorta di rieducazione sociale/esperimento, tutto ciò che sarà possibile istituzionalizzare verrà istituzionalizzato, tutto ciò che potrà essere preso dentro una morsa verrà preso dentro, tutte quelle categorie che dovranno necessariamente farsi somministrare per poter lavorare verranno allargate, a poco a poco, col favore dei numeri, della scienza, del tempo, del Dio denaro, del chiacchiericcio, quello bello, quello in cui si trova il nemico e lo si strumentalizza, quando poi alla fine perdono tutti, perdono quelli del "torneremo presto nel 2019" e anche quelli "sì ma è giusto essere più duri, lockdown ora", ma certo, è così, è la battaglia personale di qualcuno contro qualcun altro, che poi è puro autolesionismo e dopo circa 2 anni di sciocchezze, terrore, tutto risulta più facile, c'è astio, c'è voglia di macabro, c'è voglia che tutto questo possa terminare senza mai finire, c'è voglia di uscirne senza uscirne, ci sono voglie masochistiche tipiche di chi ormai è semplicemente assuefatto dalla situazione e pensa di essere nel giusto, salvo, perché sa che deve seguire le disposizioni e così facendo rende tutto maledettamente più facile, così come i numeri, così come la gente, anch'essa strumento da utilizzare per cambiare internamente la radice sociale di una popolazione da sempre provincialotta, ingenua, a cui non puoi togliere il natale e che ormai è mansueta come pecore.
> E intanto il green pass verrà rafforzato nella testa di tutti, perché il problema non è mica il vaccino, è lo strumento finale, quello che ti darà punti sociali se farai il bravo, o che ti farà andare in giro "liberamente", un qualcosa che non verrà mai tolto perché il freddo e l'influenza torneranno sempre e col tempo purtroppo sarà quasi la norma, ma non come strumento per proteggerti, ma per controllarti, per toglierti tutto e per non farti fare un passo senza essere seguito dalla famosa istituzione buona che devi ascoltare.
> I sieri hanno funzionato bene, con un tempismo perfetto, il green pass non ha dato nessuna garanzia, politicanti da strapazzo hanno detto le peggiori bugie e nessuno ha detto nulla, si aspettava con ansia questa ennesima ondata per rafforzare il concetto di "protezione" nella protezione, quindi superstramegagreen pass rafforzato (che mi ricorda il polletto rafforzante di youtubo anch'io) giusto per prendere dentro altre pecore nel gregge.
> I sieri hanno funzionato alla grande, hanno dato la mutazione giusta, in tempo, hanno creato divisione, allarmismo, bugie, ma mutazioni ad aprile? a maggio? impensabili, a novembre-dicembre invece sì, perfezione, del resto stiamo avendo a che fare con dei governi che ti impongono un qualcosa con la minaccia, circolano anche dei fogli in cui sono ben definite 8 dosi da fare, immagino si debba arrivare lì, ma in quale mondo si potranno vaccinare 60 mln di persone per almeno 8 volte? beh in un Idiocracy world, che domande, oppure con uno stato di emergenza infinito, oppure in uno stato che pensa di aver al governo gente capace che non ha sbagliato e non sta sbagliando ad imporre cose che ledono la dignita dei propri cittadini, ma anzi, sfruttano la situazione per aprirsi la strada in previsione di quelli che saranno tempi duri, elezioni, cambiamenti, insomma cose democratiche che immagino verranno annullate o giostrate dall'alto, e allora che l'emergenza continui, che l'inutile green pass venga rafforzato, col volere di Dio, perché non c'è più tempo, la tecnologia è al top, i cittadini sono bestie, sono ben lavorati, punturati, marchiati, sono di proprietà della case farmaceutiche (sì, essendo parte della sperimentazionie, come dei topini da laboratorio), che il tempo e i dati aiutino quest'emergenza a cronicizzarsi in noi, a cambiarci, per entrare nel futuro prossimo già presente in cui ci saranno allineati o morti, allineati tecnologici, ben mascherati, persone senza nome ma numeri, codici, o verdi o rossi, lì si deve arrivare, nessuna salvezza, la salvezza è sempre stata cercata dall'alba dei tempi, ma è sempre stata una specie di Samarcanda per Vecchioni, la nera signora, è quella che si cerca, è quella che ci daranno, è quella che ci nasconderanno, è lì che ci spingeranno, per interesse, per il cambiamento, perché i paesi democratici stanno entrando in un futuro nerissimo in cui cederanno tutto e si metteranno sullo stesso livello di chi comanderà in futuro, la Cina, dovremo adeguarci, lo hanno voluto loro, altri, magari non cinesi, ci hanno visto lungo e hanno puntato tutto sui vaccini, sulle case farmaceutiche, ci dovevano essere le condizioni e gli strumenti adeguati, virus, internet, tecnologia, telefoni e quant'altro, ci sono, e allora forza, andare avanti, abbiamo dei manichini che vengono pagati per definire questa gestione approssimativa della pandemia, i politicanti, che non aspettavano altro, un mondo facile, in cui non ci sono elezioni, in cui non c'è il dissenso, un mondo che può ribellarsi ma non può perché andrebbe contro la scienza o la sanità, un po' una un po' l'altra, e allora contro chi? i vaccinati? ma non si può, sono la parte buona, e allora chi si dovrà pregare? il sole? l'arrivo della bella stagione? o forse ho visto male io e non hanno devastato i cinema per far guadagnare netflix? questo settore così come tanti altri dovevano entrare nel futuro, beh il futuro è netflix mica i pop corn, ma questo vale un po' per tutto, infatti la ristorazione o altri settori sono entrati nelle grinfie delle istituzioni perché sono ormai superati, non so, un bowling? sale giochi? e a fare? giochi online, compri online, il progresso è questo, ma per arrivarci serve che tutta la popolazione possa essere rieducata e quindi igienizzata, servono morti, i vecchi, servono esseri umani facili (clandestini chiamati migranti dai venduti della propaganda o dai giornali, settore in crisi ma vitale per i goveranti e quindi super finanziati per non morire), servono persone depensanti e poi c'è la Chiesa, quella mica la tocchi, manco la fai pagare, quella ha bisogno di poveri, nuovi poveri, tanti poveri, altrimenti non sopravvivrà, lì non vai a toccare, ma loro possono assolutamente piangere non capendo che in Italia non ci sono le condizioni per fare una famiglia eppure, la invocano, predicando bene e razzolando da cristiani, ergo cercatori d'oro.


'mazza, che quadretto!


----------



## hakaishin (30 Dicembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Non capisco davvero la scienza cosa avrebbe dovuto fare, non siamo nei film dove tutto avviene in 5 minuti e miracolosamne oltre che perfettamente.. La realtà è diversa, e in 2 anni si sta cercando di uscire da una pandemia che ha colto tutti in contropiede


Ha colto tutti in contropiede trovando INCOMPETENZA e MALFEDE.
La scienza non dovrebbe piegarsi a giochetti, bugie e intrallazzi. Tutto qui


----------



## hakaishin (30 Dicembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Intanto per arrivare a 1000 vaccinati in ti bisogna vedere quanti contagiati servono, ad oggi è ancora un numero lontano.. E comunque io parlavo di 8-10.000 in ti.. Mai detto che 1000 persone in ti devono bloccare il paese.. Certo, alcune restrizioni rimarranno a lungo, tipo la mascherina al chiuso


10k in t.i. Neanche nei sogni più bagnati ci potranno mai essere.
La mascherina al chiuso si rimarrà per un po’, per chi vuole metterla. Io eviterò in ogni modo


----------



## hakaishin (30 Dicembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Chi si lamenta della scienza, domani o quando sarà, al primo problema che avrà si affiderà comunque... alla scienza
> 
> Il resto son chiacchiere.
> 
> ...


Questo non c’entra nulla con quello che ho detto


----------



## Ringhio8 (30 Dicembre 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ha colto tutti in contropiede trovando INCOMPETENZA e MALFEDE.
> La scienza non dovrebbe piegarsi a giochetti, bugie e intrallazzi. Tutto qui


Sarà sempre troppo tardi quando si capirà che non é la fiducia nella scienza che manca, ma in chi la scienza la sbandiera senza alcun titolo o sparando versioni completamente contrastanti da un giorno all'altro. Ma d'altra parte la sanità la gestiscono un attore depresso e incacchiato col mondo e un laureato in lettere che prima faceva l'assessore all'urbanistica, veramente da chiedersi con quante mazzette possano essere finiti la


----------



## hakaishin (30 Dicembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Chi lo sa.. Vedremo.. Comunque ho una certezza, appena avremo computer quantistici e AI evolute assisteremo ad un balzo tecnologico di proporzioni inimmaginabili.. Roba che tipo il 50 o 70% dei lavori diverranno inutili..e nessuno risparmiato eh, perché prevedo robot che operano per dire e fanno analisi molto meglio dei medici, macchine che non avranno più bisogno dei meccanici etc.. Ci rimarrà giusto l'intrattenimento.. Forse (avremo ai che compongono musica e opere d'arte)


Spero di morire prima. Che schifo


----------



## hakaishin (30 Dicembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma figurati non ho mai detto che la gestione è perfetta.
> abituati come siamo è già tanto che non siamo tutti morti.


Per essere tutti morti ci voleva qualcosa giusto un più forte di un covid qualunque…


----------



## hakaishin (30 Dicembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Eh vabbè se ci estingueremo amen.. Io spero sempre sapremo mettere la tecnologia al nostro servizio.. Continuo a sognare che grazie alla tecnologia non servirà più lavorare se non si vuole


Queste tue teorie mi terrorizzano..


----------



## hakaishin (30 Dicembre 2021)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Sarà sempre troppo tardi quando si capirà che non é la fiducia nella scienza che manca, ma in chi la scienza la sbandiera senza alcun titolo o sparando versioni completamente contrastanti da un giorno all'altro. Ma d'altra parte la sanità la gestiscono un attore depresso e incacchiato col mondo e un laureato in lettere che prima faceva l'assessore all'urbanistica, veramente da chiedersi con quante mazzette possano essere finiti la


Si fa finta di non capire queste cose ovvie, fidati


----------



## Ringhio8 (30 Dicembre 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Si fa finta di non capire queste cose ovvie, fidati


Come spiegare a un vecchietto che i suoi consigli nei cantieri non sono graditi


----------



## hakaishin (30 Dicembre 2021)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Come spiegare a un vecchietto che i suoi consigli nei cantieri non sono graditi


Top 
Esatto


----------



## mandraghe (30 Dicembre 2021)

Pochi l'hanno segnalato, ma praticamente siamo ritornati a due anni fa: oggi come allora si fanno le code per i tamponi.

Dopo decine di "interventi", locdauns, zone bianche, rosse, gialle e arcobaleno, supermegagigateragrinpas, macherine di ogni tipo, banchi a rotelle, alabarde spaziali, palle rotanti (le nostre) siamo di nuovo a fare le file per i tamponi. Ottimo direi.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (30 Dicembre 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Pochi l'hanno segnalato, ma praticamente siamo ritornati a due anni fa: oggi come allora si fanno le code per i tamponi.
> 
> Dopo decine di "interventi", locdauns, zone bianche, rosse, gialle e arcobaleno, supermegagigateragrinpas, macherine di ogni tipo, banchi a rotelle, alabarde spaziali, palle rotanti (le nostre) siamo di nuovo a fare le file per i tamponi. Ottimo direi.


La cosa fantastica è che fino a poche settimane fa i soliti giornalisti servi si beavano della situazione contagi GB attribuendola al fatto che avevano soppresso mascherine, distanziamento e non avevano usato il mitico greenpass. Adesso che ci siamo dentro anche noi e si deve semplicemente ammettere che lì il rialzo era dovuto al fatto che hanno vaccinato prima e più rapidamente di noi, all'arrivo della variante e del freddo prima che da noi, come ogni anno, i nostri mitici giornalai non menzionano più la GB. Niente, non gliene va bene una a questi ascari ahaahha!


----------



## vota DC (30 Dicembre 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Pochi l'hanno segnalato, ma praticamente siamo ritornati a due anni fa: oggi come allora si fanno le code per i tamponi.
> 
> Dopo decine di "interventi", locdauns, zone bianche, rosse, gialle e arcobaleno, supermegagigateragrinpas, macherine di ogni tipo, banchi a rotelle, alabarde spaziali, palle rotanti (le nostre) siamo di nuovo a fare le file per i tamponi. Ottimo direi.


Non solo tamponi, anche vaccini. Nella provincia di Gorizia hanno chiuso il centro vaccinale di Ronchi dei Legionari e Monfalcone.....questo in FVG che è regione autonoma, non oso pensare cosa combinano nelle regioni non autonome dove tagliano ancora di più la sanità di solito. Un solo centro vaccinale per capoluogo di provincia è pochissimo.
La reazione di Figliuolo stile Maria Antonietta (fate le file per i capi griffati non lamentatevi per quelle dei tamponi) c'è stata perché non si è verificata disorganizzazione ma è proprio il sistema che ha rifiutato di dare le risorse!


----------



## Ringhio8 (30 Dicembre 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Pochi l'hanno segnalato, ma praticamente siamo ritornati a due anni fa: oggi come allora si fanno le code per i tamponi.
> 
> Dopo decine di "interventi", locdauns, zone bianche, rosse, gialle e arcobaleno, supermegagigateragrinpas, macherine di ogni tipo, banchi a rotelle, alabarde spaziali, palle rotanti (le nostre) siamo di nuovo a fare le file per i tamponi. Ottimo direi.


La soluzione proposta da loro : abolire i tamponi, mica dire che finora non ne hanno fatta mezza giusta


----------



## mandraghe (30 Dicembre 2021)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> La cosa fantastica è che fino a poche settimane fa i soliti giornalisti servi si beavano della situazione contagi GB attribuendola al fatto che avevano soppresso mascherine, distanziamento e non avevano usato il mitico greenpass. Adesso che ci siamo dentro anche noi e si deve semplicemente ammettere che lì il rialzo era dovuto al fatto che hanno vaccinato prima e più rapidamente di noi, all'arrivo della variante e del freddo prima che da noi, come ogni anno, i nostri mitici giornalai non menzionano più la GB. Niente, non gliene va bene una a questi ascari ahaahha!




Per capire la malafede di questi qua basta guardare cosa stanno facendo con la scuola: stanno cercando in tutti i modi di evitare la dad perché altrimenti crolla tutto il castello di menzogne su cui si reggono i provvedimenti da imbecilli partoriti dagli """esperti""".

Anche l'obbligo vaccinale o il locdaun per i non vaccinati non so se lo approveranno. Se fanno questi provvedimenti e poi i contagi non calano a chi danno la colpa? Ormai i bersagli su cui indirizzare le lamentele dei pecoroni stanno finendo.

Oppure li faranno, ma in primavera, quando, è ormai evidente i contagi caleranno. Fare il locdaun adesso sarebbe catastrofico, tutta la narrazione crollerebbe. Anche fare meno tamponi sarebbe rischioso, ci sarebbero comunque gli indici che smentirebbero i loro eventuali trionfalismi.


----------



## mandraghe (30 Dicembre 2021)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> La soluzione proposta da loro : abolire i tamponi, mica dire che finora non ne hanno fatta mezza giusta



Beh se non si fanno tamponi non ci sono positivi.


----------



## willcoyote85 (30 Dicembre 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Per essere tutti morti ci voleva qualcosa giusto un più forte di un covid qualunque…


si be diciamo che hai capito benissimo cosa intendo, che poi era una battuta tanto per dire ma tu vuoi far polemica.
neanche la peste nera li ha accoppati tutti se è per quello è.
comunque abbiamo vari esempi tipo in sud america dove le cose sono state fatte a cacchio e si vede benissimo.


----------



## mandraghe (30 Dicembre 2021)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Non solo tamponi, anche vaccini. Nella provincia di Gorizia hanno chiuso il centro vaccinale di Ronchi dei Legionari e Monfalcone.....questo in FVG che è regione autonoma, non oso pensare cosa combinano nelle regioni non autonome dove tagliano ancora di più la sanità di solito. Un solo centro vaccinale per capoluogo di provincia è pochissimo.
> La reazione di Figliuolo stile Maria Antonietta (fate le file per i capi griffati non lamentatevi per quelle dei tamponi) c'è stata perché non si è verificata disorganizzazione ma è proprio il sistema che ha rifiutato di dare le risorse!




Beh d'altronde c'era la Serracchiani che si vantava dei tagli che aveva fatto alla sanità della regione. Qua in Sardegna idem. Hanno chiuso qualsiasi cosa reputassero inutile, centri nascite, ambulatori e anche piccoli ospedali che servivano zone di montagna impossibilitate a raggiungere grandi centri. Ora si rendono conto che le strutture ed il personale sono insufficienti. Ovviamente in prima fila ci sono i sindacati. Gli stessi, che da Monti in poi, hanno accettato qualunque taglio e qualunque chiusura. D'altronde senza i fondamentali tagli alla sanità rischiavamo di uscire dall'euro!


----------



## hakaishin (30 Dicembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> si be diciamo che hai capito benissimo cosa intendo, che poi era una battuta tanto per dire ma tu vuoi far polemica.
> neanche la peste nera li ha accoppati tutti se è per quello è.
> comunque abbiamo vari esempi tipo in sud america dove le cose sono state fatte a cacchio e si vede benissimo.


Non volevo fare nessuna polemica. Ho solo sottolineato un aspetto della vicenda.
In sudamerica sono vivi e continuano a vivere mi pare


----------



## Raryof (30 Dicembre 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Beh d'altronde c'era la Serracchiani che si vantava dei tagli che aveva fatto alla sanità della regione. Qua in Sardegna idem. Hanno chiuso qualsiasi cosa reputassero inutile, centri nascite, ambulatori e anche piccoli ospedali che servivano zone di montagna impossibilitate a raggiungere grandi centri. Ora si rendono conto che le strutture ed il personale sono insufficienti. Ovviamente in prima fila ci sono i sindacati. Gli stessi, che da Monti in poi, hanno accettato qualunque taglio e qualunque chiusura. D'altronde senza i fondamentali tagli alla sanità rischiavamo di uscire dall'euro!


La sanità al tempo veniva considerata "pubblica" quindi per la plebe, per i vecchi, i poveretti, i malati e sapevano che potevano tagliare tutto il possibile, ricordo ancora tanti episodi di malasanità soprattutto al sud, un settore tragicomico, quasi superfluo, poi con l'arrivo della pandemia hanno goduto da matti per quello che avevano combinato, avevano affossato un settore che non era preparato e poi lo hanno reso "privato", esclusivo, quale è ora, infatti la sanità è stata sostituita dalla scienzopolitica e tutte la malattie sono state sostituite dal covid che è finito al primo posto, facile così eh? 
L'influenza faceva danni pure anni fa (tanto se ne sbattevano), tutti se ne sono fregati, poi hanno capito che il punto debole poteva essere il punto di forza e di lì non si sono più fermati, hanno anche elogiato gli infermieri, i medici, i soliti contentini all'italiana, ma il settore rimarrà sempre ad uso esclusivo delle istituzioni politiche, ormai è troppo grossa, fatico pure a credere che in ospedale si potrà tornare un giorno senza museruola in faccia perché rispetto ai tempi della spagnola non c'è voglia di uscirne e tutto il marcio che c'è ora un tempo non poteva essere capito, adesso ci sono interessi troppo grandi e non tengono conto della normalità o del rispetto della persona.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (30 Dicembre 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Per capire la malafede di questi qua basta guardare cosa stanno facendo con la scuola: stanno cercando in tutti i modi di evitare la dad perché altrimenti crolla tutto il castello di menzogne su cui si reggono i provvedimenti da imbecilli partoriti dagli """esperti""".
> 
> Anche l'obbligo vaccinale o il locdaun per i non vaccinati non so se lo approveranno. Se fanno questi provvedimenti e poi i contagi non calano a chi danno la colpa? Ormai i bersagli su cui indirizzare le lamentele dei pecoroni stanno finendo.
> 
> Oppure li faranno, ma in primavera, quando, è ormai evidente i contagi caleranno. Fare il locdaun adesso sarebbe catastrofico, tutta la narrazione crollerebbe. Anche fare meno tamponi sarebbe rischioso, ci sarebbero comunque gli indici che smentirebbero i loro eventuali trionfalismi.


Concordo, poi non parliamo dei tempi sballati delle vaccinazioni, per non ammettere che il virus è chiaramente stagionale. I famosi vaccini di giugno, luglio e agosto fatti in vacanza  Questa sarebbe la scienza che è uscita bene dalla pandemia e che di più non poteva fare. Nemmeno capire la stagionalità di un virus che era chiara sin dall'inizio


----------



## mandraghe (30 Dicembre 2021)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Concordo, poi non parliamo dei tempi sballati delle vaccinazioni, per non ammettere che il virus è chiaramente stagionale. I famosi vaccini di giugno, luglio e agosto fatti in vacanza  Questa sarebbe la scienza che è uscita bene dalla pandemia e che di più non poteva fare. Nemmeno capire la stagionalità di un virus che era chiara sin dall'inizio



Noi poveri fessi qui dentro lo abbiamo detto da settembre: come arriva il freddo esplodono i contagi. Ma evidentemente gli ”””esperti””” del cts erano troppo impegnati a spartirsi i ricchi onorari per accorgersi di questa semplice circostanza.

I virostar poi non ne parliamo: chi doveva scegliere cosa indossare alla prima della Scala, chi doveva prepararsi fisicamente per la partita del cuore e chi doveva allenare l’ugola per cantare robe sceme. Troppi impegni per poter analizzare i dati.


----------



## mandraghe (30 Dicembre 2021)

Raryof ha scritto:


> La sanità al tempo veniva considerata "pubblica" quindi per la plebe, per i vecchi, i poveretti, i malati e sapevano che potevano tagliare tutto il possibile, ricordo ancora tanti episodi di malasanità soprattutto al sud, un settore tragicomico, quasi superfluo, poi con l'arrivo della pandemia hanno goduto da matti per quello che avevano combinato, avevano affossato un settore che non era preparato e poi lo hanno reso "privato", esclusivo, quale è ora, infatti la sanità è stata sostituita dalla scienzopolitica e tutte la malattie sono state sostituite dal covid che è finito al primo posto, facile così eh?
> L'influenza faceva danni pure anni fa (tanto se ne sbattevano), tutti se ne sono fregati, poi hanno capito che il punto debole poteva essere il punto di forza e di lì non si sono più fermati, hanno anche elogiato gli infermieri, i medici, i soliti contentini all'italiana, ma il settore rimarrà sempre ad uso esclusivo delle istituzioni politiche, ormai è troppo grossa, fatico pure a credere che in ospedale si potrà tornare un giorno senza museruola in faccia perché rispetto ai tempi della spagnola non c'è voglia di uscirne e tutto il marcio che c'è ora un tempo non poteva essere capito, adesso ci sono interessi troppo grandi e non tengono conto della normalità o del rispetto della persona.



Vabbè a Palermo la mafia sceglieva i primari e i primi assistenti, Provenzano accumulava soldi vendendo attrezzature mediche e addirittura un dottore era a capo di una delle più grandi cosche mafiose. Non oso immaginare cosa succeda in mega ospedali del sud come il Cardarelli. Se ce penso me vengono li brividi (cit.).


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (30 Dicembre 2021)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Concordo, poi non parliamo dei tempi sballati delle vaccinazioni, p*er non ammettere che il virus è chiaramente stagionale. I famosi vaccini di giugno, luglio e agosto fatti in vacanza*  Questa sarebbe la scienza che è uscita bene dalla pandemia e che di più non poteva fare. Nemmeno capire la stagionalità di un virus che era chiara sin dall'inizio



Si davvero, questa è stata la più grande vaccata. L'idiozia di vaccinare in estate è stato il massimo. D'altronde hanno usato il ricatto delle ferie per spingere molti a vaccinarsi in quel periodo


----------



## Milanforever26 (30 Dicembre 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Queste tue teorie mi terrorizzano..


Sicuramente ci aspetta un mondo molto diverso da qui a dieci anni.. Ma credo sarà inevitabile


----------



## hakaishin (31 Dicembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Sicuramente ci aspetta un mondo molto diverso da qui a dieci anni.. Ma credo sarà inevitabile


Se il futuro è come dici, spero davvero ti sbagli. O spero di essere davvero morto prima


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (31 Dicembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Chi lo sa.. Vedremo.. Comunque ho una certezza, appena avremo computer quantistici e AI evolute assisteremo ad un balzo tecnologico di proporzioni inimmaginabili.. Roba che tipo il 50 o 70% dei lavori diverranno inutili..e nessuno risparmiato eh, perché prevedo robot che operano per dire e fanno analisi molto meglio dei medici, macchine che non avranno più bisogno dei meccanici etc.. Ci rimarrà giusto l'intrattenimento.. Forse (avremo ai che compongono musica e opere d'arte)


se non si evolve la nostra situazione morale
Avanzare della tecnologia ci farà autodistruggere 

Questo è sicuro al 1000 x 1000 
Infatti ne stiamo già pagando i primi effetti


----------



## pazzomania (31 Dicembre 2021)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Avanzare della tecnologia ci farà autodistruggere



Come in tante altre cose, si sa del grosso rischio.

Ma lo faranno comunque

Tanto se non lo fai tu, lo fanno gli atri.

A quel punto se non vuoi restare indietro e schiacciato, insegui anche tu.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (31 Dicembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Per me il costo di gas ed energia caleranno, non ai livelli precedenti, chiaro.
> 
> Anche perchè se non accadrà, andremo contro lo sfacelo.
> 
> ...


Fanno cagnara per farci sbraitare tra di noi
e lo fanno perché loro hanno 0 soluzioni al problema! ne parleranno solo quando sarà impossibile non parlarne... Intendo delle famiglie e aziende che imploderanno..


----------

